# IUI Girls TTC Part 172



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

We hey.... first to post in the new home...

Yes girls you are all right I did a few alfresco knicker checks yesterday ... it was behind trees too... Nova were you there at Rutland water yesterday!!!!! ...anyway things are still the same but more brown sludgy type cm ... Sorry TMI I know........ I do have some occasional little cramps too..... what is hapenning !!!!!!!!! is it the witch   or is it my dream starting to come true? 

Hi Beany and welcome to FF, I have some big cramps the day after my last IUI and some brownish spotting ... think it was just settling down after having the basting.... can sometimes nick the cervix and cause a bit of spotting... do not worry... I know I'm a good one to talk after all my worrying this weekend but do try.

Well have now come to the conclusion that there is nothing I can do about it... either way so have to wait for my body to tell me if it has worked or not then if not back on with the final IUI ..... then it gets serious..... IVF... yikes!!!

Anyway good Luck to all the girls and will keep you posted

Lots of love 
Bumby xxxxxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

I'm new to FF but have been reading lost of posts over the last couple of weeks - it's amazing to see the huge support you offer each other as it's something I think I could do with too (hope you don't mind!!)  

We've just had our first cycle of IUI which end in a BFN    I'd been really positive throughout the whole thing but when  turned up last Thursday I was absolutely gutted and I don't think I was really prepared for just how awful and tearful I was going to feel!!  All our friends are popping out babies left, right and centre and to top off AF turning up on Thursday we found out the same day that my DH's cousin is expecting.  I'm obviously very happy for them but at the same time feel very tearful that it's not us (again!!) and think that staying positive through our next cycle of IUI is going to be tough.  We've been TTC for 3 years and in that last year had the usual tests to see if there are any problems which have all come back without finding any problems, so for me it's unexplained.

I don't know anyone who is or has been in the same position as me and my DH and I think speaking with other people who are experiencing the same as us would really help me.  

Tinks xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Bumby - yea it was me hiding behind the trees spying on you!!!!

Tinks - well we are unexplained as well.  DH is all fine, top sperm.....  and me tubes fine, ovualuating etc... so why no baby!!!!  I think it drives you a bit crazy actually as if you had a reason it would in one way be easier to take. You could say "I can't because of...." instead you smile and peeps go "one day...." WHEN sorry for out burst...  I know how crappy it is for IUI to fail, all the girls here can tell you that its the worst, but you pick yourself up and do it all over again...  So hang in there hun!!! and welcome to the mad house    

Tiggy - cycle mate where are you??  

Hello everyone hope you all having a super bank hol....

Nova


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

ZP - I'm so sorry the   got you.     

Bumby - Hopefully you won't get to the IVF stage    

Tinks - welcome to FF.  I'm also 'unexplained'.  I find it so frustrating.  Good luck for your next cycle  

Nova - hi cycle buddy!  I've had a busy weekend with family stuff ... parties, meals out, etc.  I've hardly had any time to myself.  I've had no symptoms at all, but I'm not sure if this is cos I've been so busy that I've just not noticed them.  What about you?  Have you been having any sumptoms?

My wee sis had her EC today and they got 13 eggs.  Woo hoo!  I'm so relieved.  I feel like I'm holding my breath waiting for her to get to the ET stage.  This IVF malarky is all so nerve-wracking, I can't think of anything else,  I'm getting obsessed!  There are so many stages to get through before ET.  I think she's coping better than I am!  Thank you to the peeps who've sent her luck.  She'll find out tomorrow morning if any eggs have fertilised, and then she'll have ET on Wednesday.  After that I'll be free to obsess about my own 2WW!!  

Txx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Nova and Tiggy

Thanks for the welcome.  I'm sure that FF is going to help me loads. Good luck to you both with this IUI and sending you lots and lots of      

My second cycle on IUI is just starting I'm going for my scan on Friday and hopefully basting next Tuesday, fingers crossed for all of us.

Tinks xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

DH is phoning consultant at about 9am for a scan appointment so hopefully I will get one straight away and start menopur the day after! I am praying they don't abandon this one!

Tinks ~ Good luck for basting next Tuesday!

Nova ~ I am unexplained too! It is awful, but they have now realised some months I don't ovulate and I naturally have a pitifully thin womb lining.

Bumpy ~


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

I havent been on in a while as I have been feeling pretty low, its been the anniversary of my m/c's and DH and I have been fighting alot about ttc. Its a strain thats for sure. 

Saila - hope you get a scan date

Tinks - so sorry that a/f arrived, hopefully this cycle will be yours  

ZP - I have been following your diary and am so sorry for you  

Bumby - sorry Im a bit behind but how many dpo are you? Just wondering if your spotting could be implantation?

Tiggy - good news for your sister hopefully she will get some frosties as well. Sending   your way as well.

Nova - I am following your diary as well, funny I always think the same when I see twins. Fingers crossed for you too.

Well nothing to report for me, I have my drugs in the fridge and am just waiting for a/f to arrive. I am not sure if I ov this month so if nothing arrives by next week I will take provera to get the ball rolling.
Ba
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Davis - I hope you start feeling better soon.  And I hope AF shows up so you can get started on your next IUI cycle.

Saila - did you get an appointment?

Tinks - good luck for your basting on Tuesday.

I've got a feeling AF is going to show up in a few days time.  I usually get a tingly kinda feeling a few days before AF, and I'm getting it now.  On my last cycle AF showed up on 11DPO, and I think that might happen again this time.  I'm not too amused!  Normally my Luteal Phase is 14 days exactly, but these drugs seem to be shortening it.  I'll be having a word about that with my clinic for the next cycle.  I'm sure my body works better without all these drugs!!  

Take care 

Tx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello my li'l chickadees, how's everyone doing today? A mixed bag of ups and downs no doubt.

Hi Bumby - hope your knicker-checking hasn't been in vain and that things work out.   Witchy witch can damn well stay away.  You sound quite philosophical about it all, but fingers and toes crossed things don't get to the point where you need to tangle with IVF.  

Hi Tinks and welcome! Me and DH are unexplained too which frankly drives me barmy at times... crazy but I almost wish there was something specific wrong so we'd know what needs fixing.  Hang in there hun and good luck with the scan and basting.

Nova - hope you're out of the woods (in more way than one... spying on Bumby indeed... tstk , tsk!  ) and feeling good.  

Tiggy - hope you're hanging in and that the tingling is just an 'aftershock' and not AF.  I hear what you're saying about the drugs and, to be honest, I keep wondering if I'm right to even start interfering with it all.  Assuming my AF turns up around 6th Sept I'm all set to crack on with the Clomid etc and then goodness knows what else after.  Mind, I have a friend who had success with IUI so it can't be all that bad. Oh I dunno.  It seems like such a crab shoot.  Lots of luck anyway - hopefully you won't need to be thinking about the next cycle...    Great news about your sis 

Saila - how you doing? Fingers crossed you've got a scan date by now, and that it's straight away. Lots of luck.

Ba - big hug to you at this difficult time. Hope all the strains fade away, hope AF turns up and that you and DH turn up trumps very soon.  

Well, I must get on. I won't be around for the next week or so - I'm flying back to UK today for a friends wedding and to visit family/friends.  Actually, I was a bit nervous even deciding to fly this time since we're in that 2ww time, but I've skipped so many other things back home I figured what the heck.  And besides, you hear of lots of people who've flown not even knowing they're pregnant and been fine so... fingers crossed.  

Anyway, I hope you all stay well in the meantime and here's hoping for better and brighter times for us all.  

'See you' when I get back - I hope there'll be lots of good news for me to catch up on.  
T x


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Tiggy - cycle buddie.... hang in their hun!! I have sent you bubbles to cheer you up!!!!    Remember it isnt over till the fat lady sings!!!! 

Trip - have a great time!!!! and fingers and toes crossed we will have good news for you!!!

Ba- Hello, hope my mad ramblings on my diary havent made you think i am some crazy chick!!!!  

Salia - did you get your appointment ?

tinks - sent you some good luck bubbles to get you up to the lucky 7!!!!

Bumby - you out them trees yet

Nova


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Scan tomorrow girlies at 10 past 1  I am so excited as with any luck I'll start menopur tomorrow night! 

Davis ~ Do you keep your menopur in the fridge too?

Tiggy ~ Hold on   

Nova ~ 

I have been reading lots of IVF ladies eat lots of protein and drink lots of water during treatment, I am going to do this starting tomorrow!! Also I am taking baby aspirin


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry for gate crashing I just want to say..

Good luck Saila tomorrow  

Davis I hope you are ok  hope your AF comes so you can get started 

Nova


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Evening

Just popped on to say thanks to you all for your good sympathy and hugs. It really helps. 

I'm going to have a week off here to sort my head but will pop on to see how you all are.

Take care and I'll be back when my head is straighter!!

Love ZP


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Thought it had been a bit quiet, didn't realise we had a new home   

zp -   take care hun   

♀saỉla♀ - good luck for tomorrow    

Tripitaka - have a great trip, enjoy yourself loads!!! (I love a good wedding, always end up blubbing though  )

Tiggy - it's not over yet hun          (some for your sis too     )

Davis - big   to you and your OH.  Hope AF shows her face soon so you can get started   

Tinks06 - good luck for Friday's scan   

Bumby - thinking of you hun       fingers crossed for you   

A big   to anyone I've missed!

Me - last clomid pill tonight, I'd forgotton how awful clomid can be  , all in a good cause though  .  Scan on Friday to check progress, fingers crossed all will be as it shoul dbe so we can get to basting next week!

fingers crossed for all of us!!!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your support, rang clinic today but no blood results back yet due to bank holiday!!  Was hoping to hear progesterone levels back from them but I guess it does not help either way what the result is as it was very high last time and I got a BFN?

Well the latest with me is ..... no bleeding today?? ?? but I do often get a day like this on AF, lots of small cramps though.......so still none the wiser but hoping and praying it was implantation?

Salia - Thanks, good luck for your scan and welcome to the rollercoaster ride of IUI 
Davis - Hi hun, I am 11dpo so could be implantation just have to wait and see!!!Good luck for your AF arriving soon 
Tiggy - I am 11 dpo too..... and I also have cramps etc!!! Good luck honey   
Trip - Good luck for your trip hun... your right .... no need to put more things on hold just enjoy it ... hold off the champus though!! 
Nova - I am out of the trees but not out of the woods yet!!! Still checking but in the privacy of home and work bathroom! How you feeeling? 
Scousemouse - Hi hun...Good luck for your basting next week ... yes I remember the clomid days ....  made me feel terrible... the hot sweats in the night were the worst for me..... the injectables are a lot better I find 
zp - Hope you have a good break and get yourself sorted

Went picking blackberries today whilst walking the dog ... then came home and made apple and blackberry crumble for DH.... felt like a domestic goddess!!!! Which made me feel very mumsy!!! also saw 2 magpies .....(did I mention I saw about 6 an their own too!!! )

Anyway love to all ... me and my AF symptoms are off to bed for an early night... who knows what tomorrow may bring 
Bumby xxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

By the way........

How do you get to read diaries?.....and create them? xxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!!

Hi Bumby - glad you out of the trees...  and glad you sounding pos... I am very jealous of your domestic skills... We went for a walk with our dog on Monday in some woods and i saw blackberries and i thought about making a pie... however the difference between the two of us is... i only thought about it!!!!!
To get to diaries go to main index and the sub heading of main area, there is another sub heading of 2ww member diaries and then you choice your treatment and look at the diaries.  To create you just post but you are only one who can post on it...

Zp take care hun!!!

Scousemouse take care!!

Sukie hello XXX

tiggy - hang in there hun!!!

Nova XXXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!  

Well not long now till the scan! I hope I start Menopur tonight!!

Bumpy ~ I hope everything is still ok and you are holding in. Not looking forward to the rollercoaster ride.... last IUI it took some time to pick myself back up!

Scousemouse ~ I was a totally different person on Clomid! Hope the s/e aren't too bad!

Sukie ~ Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Hi Salia - Good luck for your scan today hope all goes well for you   

Hi Scousemouse - Sounds like we're cycle buddies.  I took my last clomid pills last night too and off for scan on Friday.  I can't stand the s/e from clomid!  The hot sweats at night are definitely the worst.  Take care.  

Hi Bumpy - How are you feeling today.  Hope everything is still okay.

Hi Nova - Thanks for the bubbles.  How are you today?

Trip - I'm flying in two weeks which will hopefully be in my 2ww.  I'm the same I've put too many things off over the last year thinking that I shouldn't be doing certain things when in fact I was probably putting more stress on myself.  Enjoy your friends wedding.

ZP - Take care of you  

Davis - Sending you a big hug   Hope you can get started soon. 

Tiggy - Good luck  

A big hello to anyone I've missed.  

As for me I'm keping my fingers crossed that everything will be okay on Friday.  I have the house to myself for a couple of days as DH is away golfing and I must admit I'm looking forward to having the TV all to myself tonight!!

Take care everyone, Tinks xxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Morning girls

Sukie - thanks, I hate waiting and thats all I ever seem to do with my life! 2ww, waiting for a/f, waiting to start tx, waiting before booking holidays in case of BFP, waiting, waiting, waiting .

Saila - I am on GonalF. They arrived packed in ice and have to be kept in the fridge. I also dont sniff or have any progesterone pessaries. Does everyone get pessaries? Good luck with the scan!

Scousemouse - clomid did my head in. I can honestly say I cried everyday over something. Not through sadness, through every emotion known to man woman! 

Bumby - I was picking blackberries yesterday and saw 3 magpies then 7! One off spotting at 11dpo sounds so hopeful, fingers crossed for you 

Nova - keeping everything crossed for you as well.

Tinks - I would love some time to myself! Heaven, long baths and then girlie TV even if it is only about looking 10 years younger or cooking. Sure beats Mega Structures or the history of the tank!! 

Off to clinic today to get more metformin. I am hoping that it improves egg quality as mine are a bit dodgy I think. But I havent officially been told that, Im just making it up myself. What I do know is that my last m/c were from poor eggs. I am also drinking a wheat grass cocktail juice from holland & barret. It tastes OK.
Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Davis - hope the metformin does the trick for you hun!

Tinks06 - cycle buddies, great!!!! hope your scan goes well on Friday! enjoy your tv nights - can't imagine what thats like 

♀saỉla♀ - hope your scan goes well so you can start the stage of tx cycle!

Bumby - still thinking of you hun <cuddle>

Nova - hows your 2ww going? Hope your not stressing hun!

nothing to report from me other than work is stressing me out and all i want to do is throw something or hide in the loo and cry!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tripitaka - hope you have a great time on your holidays

Scousemouse -   I hope your afternoon is less stressful than your morning

Ba - is metaformin for egg quality?  I've never really known what it's for.
Is Wheat Juice for egg quality too?  

Tinks - my DH is away golfing next week, and I'm looking forward to getting the telly to myself!  good luck with your scan on Friday   

Saila - good luck with your scan (sorry, you won't read this till after you've been!).  

Nova - cycle buddy, how ya doin?  Any symptoms yet?  Thanks for the bubbles.  Sending some back to you! 

Bumby - I'm impressed with your domestic goddessness!  I've got blackcurrents in my garden, so when I picked them I intended to do something domestic goddess-like with them.  However, seeing as I'm a lazy cow I ended up eating them with a dollop of yogurt on them.   

Scousemouse - you're a brave woman going back onto clomid!!  Good luck with your scan on Friday   

I've had a very nerve-wracking couple of days.  My sis had 13 eggs, 6 fertilised and she's had 2 embies put back in, a grade 1 and a grade 2.  We're waiting to hear if any of the other embies will be good enough to be frozen.  I'm soooo excited.   This is the closest I've ever been to being an auntie!!  She tests on 15 Sept.

As for me, I'm still convinced AF is gonna show up.  In fact, I've decided it'll happen on Friday.  Strangely, I'm not too bothered.  I think all the excitement of my sister has taken my mind off being upset.

Take care

Txx


----------



## KatyJules (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am new to FF and this is my first post. I am in my two week wait with my first IUI. I test next tuesday and am at the Bridge Centre. Can I join you on this thread? Katy x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi KatyJules,

Welcome to the board!

Good luck for this cycle, hope to see you posting a BFP soon

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Katy 

I'm fairly new to the site too and I've already found it a great help.  Good luck with this cycle   

Tinks xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Girls!!  

Wow what a lovely day   I had my scan everything was nice and thin so they have started me on menopur 150iu until Monday where I will be scanned again!

Tinks ~ I always look forward to having the house to myself too! I always have everything spotless and know this time no-one will mess it up and I love watching soppy movies!

Davis ~ What does wheat grass do?

Scousemouse ~ I always get stressed at work too, definately taking as much time as possible off this 2ww, even still will probably only be 3 days  

Tiggy ~ I have everything crossed for you and your sister!!

KatyJules ~ Welcome!! Hope you get your BFP hon!


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Hope you all well and feeling good today... 

I have been up early today, (considering its summer hols...) and had my nails done then went to dentist for a filling!!!! so feeling sorry for self and trying hard not to spill my cup of tea!!!


Salia- brilliant news!!! fingers crossed for your scan on monday   

Scousemouse - not feeling too stressed out, but the 2ww thing is starting to get to me!!!! next week i will know one way or another, which is always exciting but very scary too.......

Katyjules -Welcome and good luck with your 2ww!! its a nightmare waiting isn't it!!! I test on Thursday!! Fingers crossed for you   

Tiggy - we are both as bad as each other!!! Now we are supposed to be cycle buddies, so we need to start getting pos vibes going... I think we should start silently chanting " it will work" !!!!!    

Bumby- how is the domestic godness today??

Davis - what does wheat grass do?? have to admit doesnt sound too appealing.... 

Hello to everyone else i have missed....

     

Nova


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all

Wheatgrass is meant to be good for lowering FSH and Spiritulena is good for egg quality, and as they are high protein they are meant to be good during tx. There is lots about it on the complimentary therapies board. My cocktail is a mixture of wheat grass and spiritulina. Its OK, Ive had worse.

Metformin is good for PCOS and there are inconclusive studies that suggest it improves egg quality. My clinic thinks that there might be something in it. PCOS is such a laugh, you get to be fat, hairy, infertile and have lots of miscarriages. Oh lol. I really won first prize getting that one!

I have also made my first appointment for hypnotherapy with a fertility hypnotherapist. Its not cheap so I hope it gets results. She went on about all this research that showed it helps IVF and IUI and then ended with 'even if it doesnt work you will be able to handle it better'. Yeah right! I'll just be a hell of a lot broker luv! But Im desperate so hey, help yourself to my wallet. 

If anyones interested heres some interesting reading on hypnotherapy with tx:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/3849727.stm
http://www.conceivethepossibility.com/research/

Anyway I will let you know how I get on.

Nova - you are so brave. I cant stand needles (and this for someone who regularly does injectables!) Funny thing is I have a weird growth in my mouth and showed to my GP. He said go to a dentist (no way they are scary). So a couple of months down the line I am talking to him and mentioned my tx. He said 'have you been to the dentist yet because you wont be able to get a BFP if you have something wrong with your teeth.' So there you go apparently teeth and IF are closely related. 
I am a world of information today 

Saila - great news about the scan.

Tinks - how you enjoying having control of the remote? Done a Bridget Jones yet?

Katy - hi welcome, I am really new as well. Well kinda, I was first here 2002 or 2003(?) and have been for tx and m/c ever since. Its helped me so much. But I am new to the IUI thread and havent even started it yet as I am still waiting for a/f to arrive. Why does she only come when you dont want her!

Tiggy - when are you testing? Good news about your sister but lets hope its good for both of you.

Scousemouse - I work from home - but as you can see I get distracted. Gave it all up for this ttc melarky, along with smoking, drinking, caffeine, and having a life.

Oh can you tell Im feeling all sarcastic and jaded today? And what a waffler!
Ba
x


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

After gatecrashing last week I haven't posted since.

Looks like we have quite a lot of people on the go now.

Hi Katy, good luck with your 2ww, hope you aren't finding it too stressful.  I am quite new to this site too (well posting at least) but it is definitely a great help to know other people that are going through the same thing as you.

Tiggy & Bumby, I too have been getting AF like symptoms and was convinced the   was going to turn up today.  I have been in and out of the toilet like a yo yo today!  I think it's only going to get worse from now on.

Good Luck to everyone else, I am thinking of you all.

Button xxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies

How are we all? 

Update from me..... still have no bleeding but do have funny pains and cramps like the witch is round the corner.... I can hear her cackaling... hahahahahaaaa !!!Got my progesterone back today and it was 65, not as high as before (was 110!) but still means I have ovulated as have had a 3 result before!! So still none the wiser... just a waiting game till next weds  sure alot of you ladies are feeling exactly the same as they read this.

Nova - thanks for the diary info I will have a look, hope the dentist was'nt too bad.... The domestic goddess only visited me on tuesday and now will no appear agin for several years... I failed to tell you that is was my first apple and blackberry crumble at the age of 31!!

Tinks - Hi... enjoy having the TV remote to yourself this weekend!! my dh loves golf too.....or is it because he gets 4 hours away from me every weekend surely not!!!

Davis - Good luck hun ... keep magpie spotting, I too have PCOS... such a lovely aray of side affects....I sympathise with you. Good luck with the Hypnotherapy, let us know how you get on. I also changed my career for TTC.... turns out for the better but it does control your life!! xx

Scouse - don't get stressed at work hun remember ... breathe.......breathe x

Tiggy - Regarding domestic goddess, its so not me ... she must have taken over my body for the day!!! anyway fresh fruit and yoghurt is a lot healthier than crumble!!! Hope AF stays away and Good luck for your sis. x

Katy - welcome to FF good luck for your test next tuesday ... I am a day after you .. wishing you a BFP

Saila - Good luck for your scan on monday ... sending you a follies grow dance     

Button - Knicker checking patrol is in full force in my house ...good luck for a BFP hun

Hi and love to all I have an haven't mentioned ..... took my dog to a nature park for a walk yesterday and saw nine magpies ... I was uncontrollable  ... thats 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy!!!!!! heres hoping!!!!!!! 
Sorry for the waffle.. 

Love from Bumby xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning My Lovelies!! 

Bumpy ~ I have everything crossed those cramps are positive for you sweetie!!

Button ~   

Davis ~ Did you get them from Holland and Barratt?

Nova ~ Aw hope the filling went well! And your feeling better!!  

I am fine this morning.... no s/e. I am panicking though as I don't know what to expect. Worried it doesn't work! Am going to try and remain positive!!


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone!!

Well today is officially the last day of my summer hols!!!! How has it gone so quickly.... In one way having two IUI's in that time has made it go, as you seem to be always counting the days away!!! Well DH is off today and tomorrow, so that will be nice to spend some time together!!

Bumby- i know what you feeling love, i am starting to convince myself its not worked either. I think its a self protection thing we do, in case it turns out the wrong way....  I have not really had any symptoms and not had any spotting, so a bit like last time. I think any symptoms I did have last time were probably due to the "torpordoes" and this time i am on oral tablets, so no mess and thats why i think none of the symptoms....  But well although i understand and part of me is with you, i will not let you go neg..

So a                                   ^
Dance to keep your spirits up!!!!! Dance for you too Tiggy!!

Salia - dont panic you are doing all the right things!! the one thing i changed between my first and second IUI was i drank pineapple juice and my follies were bigger second time. Could have nothing to do with it, but anything helps.....      

karen - thank you hun    

Button good luck to you too!!!    

Davis - weird about the teeth thing. It was a normal 6 mth check up, so think it was just one of them things. The tooth needed a filling for a while but only hurt when the dentist put the pointy thing in it!! but when i was eating an apple the other week some of it fell out so i knew the time had come. It wasnt too bad but hurt yesterday after pain relief wore off... i am a big baby really!!!  XXX


good luck to all of usXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
NOva


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good morning everyone

Just a quicky today, I've no time for personals I'm afraid cos I'm sneakily posting whilst at my work.

Nova, my wee cycle bud, we're being rubbish at the old positive thinking!  No symptoms sounds nice and promising for you, I'm hoping and willing that it's a good sign for you.  I'm gonna try my hardest to be positive, despite the fact that I decided a few days ago that AF would show up today!  Gimmie a B ... B.  Gimme a F ... F.  Gimme a P ... P.  What are Nova and Tiggy gonna get? ... BFP!!  Wooo!  Yeah!  *Lots of American style cheer leading kicks and woos*     

I've been on knicker watch for the past few days.  I swear I could Gusset Gaze for Scotland today.  Ewww ... I said gusset!  I hate that word.  I work in a male dominated environment where everyone swears like troupers and I think gusset is a rude word.  Figure that one out!

Anyway, enough from me.  Good luck to all you girlies who are on the 2WW, let's hope we're gonna see lots of BFPs next week.  Good luck too, to all the girlies who are sniffing growing follies.       

Take care

Txx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Just been to Tescos and bought 2 bags of brazil nuts and 3 cartons of non-concentrated pineapple juice.

Tiggy ~   I am praying for a BFP for you sweetie!!

Nova ~ How much pineapple juice did you drink? I am thinking of guzzling it!!

So stressed girls, am petrified this one won't work and I don't think I could take it!


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi again
Still no AF .. every day I get a little more excited but nervous!!!

Want to send out some positive vibes to you all.   .....we will all get our miracle, and all this TTC rollercoaster is making us more patient, deserving and  loving parents when we finally get there!!! 

Nova - I know what you men about setting ourselves up to deal with a BFN but deep down we all have that hope that things will work out...... it is a defence strategy... and a pretty crap one too because we are just as upset regardless......BTW What are the torpedos/pills for I do not have them are they to keep up your progesterone to support a BFP?

Karen - How are you and those lovely trips... scan pic looks great xxxxx

Tiggy - I too hate the word gusset ... it just sounds dirty!!! mine has been getting a great deal of gazing at though recently!!!

Saila - get scoffing those brazils and swigging them down with pineapple juice.... slurp, don't worry and stay positive (shes says... easier said than done I know. xxx

MJ - you still with us? How are things with your BFP... take care hun and keep in touch xxxx

Well I have resisted the urge to buy a pg test till the day before my test date ..... but at 14dpo and no AF things are looking (dare I say it ..... No I daren't .........the old witch could be bubbling her cauldron as I type!!!
Nova, Tiggy ... how we gonna get thru the weekend...... 

Was supposed to pick up a new car today but it was not ready... had some scratches on it ...... I was so bugged about it... getting very raggy...... is it pre AF craziness?? And yes before you ask ... of course it was a sensible and safe 'family' car (no two seater or sexy cabriolet) with isofix so child seat friendly..... just in case....what are we like eh!!!!!! heres hoping!!!x

Off to meet some friends for early doors.......That will be a lime and soda for me then

Pop back soon
Love Bumby xxxxxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Woo hoo it's Friday......!!!!

I've just got home after having my second session of acupuncture.  It was really nice and relaxing so fingers crossed it's helping in some way or other.  

Well I've had the house to myself now for the past two nights and while it's been nice having a bit of me time I'm glad DH is home later this evening as I'm missing him!!  He won't be back in time to come with me for my scan this evening so off to the hospital on my tod.


Scousemouse - Did you have your scan today?  I've got mine at 6.45pm this evening so keeping everything crossed that all is well and can have basting early next week.  Hope everything went well for you xx

Saila - Sounds like we're all drinking pineapple juice! I'm drinking one glass a day and also having one small handful of brazil nuts too.  I'll try anything to help but also trying not to get too carried away - easier said than done!!!

Nova & Tiggy - I've got everything crossed for BFP's for you both  .    

Bumpy - Let's hope those cramps are a good sign for you hun.   .  I'll be joining you on the Lime and Soda later we'll just have to imagine there's a vodka in there too!!!

Davis - How are you today?  I've not tried wheatgrass yet as I don't think I could stomach it.  My acupuncturist has advised me to drink Raspberry Leaf Tea which I'm quite liking the taste of.  Sending you some    for a BFP.  Good luck with the hypnotherapy too xx

Button - Fingers crossed for a BFP for you too hun xx

Katy - Hope the 2ww is being kind to you and isn't too stressful.  

Well that's it from me, hope I didn't miss anyone.  Good luck to everyone who's testing next week, fingers crossed we see lots of BFP's. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend. 

Love Tinks xxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls,

Am not feeling myself after being to clinic for a scan so no personals - am a bit fed up and am going to get a takeaway and veg in front of th tv for a bit.

First of all, I have 1 follicle at 21mm so ready to 'pop' any day now  , got my OPK's and start peeing on sticks tomorrow morning then the usual 'ring clinic once OPK+ and basting will take place the following day. 

Now, the bad and good news: 

I have been brought near to the top of the waiting list for IVF should IUI fail as the recent bloods I had done indicate high levels of FSH which of course means low egg reserve and decreased quality of eggs that are left. Also shows that I'm probably going to go through early menopause  . So rather than make me wait 2 years for IVF and risk menopuse whilst waiting as son as IUI is done with I'll move quickly onto IVF. 

The reason they didn't tell me any of this before was they where waiting for the consultant, who I've not met yet, to take a look at all my results and decide what to do next. They were thinking of not doing IUI and skipping straight to IVF but the consultant said lets give IUI a try first then we'll go onto IVF. 

I was in complete shock (still am if I tell the truth), just can't believe that at 32 years old, menopuase is just around the corner  . My nan was 58 before she was menopausal, my mum had a hystorectomy at 40 so who knows when she'd have gone through it if left alone. My dad mum was still having babies at 45-46! 

Why oh why, as if we haven't gone through enough already. Its just not funny anymore (not that it ever was but YKWIM). 

Someone somewhere must really have it in for me!!!! 

Will just have to get my head around it and get over it - note to self must NOT wallow in self pity ANY longer!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Scousemouse,

I just wanted to say that I'm really sorry to hear about your news.  I know that it is hard to keep yourself positive going through all of this at the best of times but that obviously wasn't the sort of news that you wanted to hear.

Try and concentrate on this cycle of IUI before thinking about the possibility of IVF.  You never know, you may be lucky with this one.  Also the fact that you have been brought to the top of the list for IVF means at least they are taking this seriously and at least you could get going sooner rather than later.

    

Hi to everyone else still knicker checking, hope the evil   is staying away for you all.

LoL

Button xxxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Morning all

Scousemouse - I'm really sorry to hear your news.  Keep your chin up hun and try to stay as positive as you can for this cycle of IUI as Bumpy said you never know what could happen.  Sending you loads of big     .

Well I went for my scan yesterday too and the consultant said that my ovaries looked slightly polycystic.  I've never been told this before and have had quite a few scans!  Not sure what day I'm going for basting now as my consultant wants me to reach a natural surge this time round rather than having the trigger shot but because DH is a golfer and he is all over the place playing quite a bit this might not be possible and I may end up having to have the shot anyway.  So I've got to start using OPK's 2moro and see how it goes.  

Hi to everyone hope you have a great Saturday.  Love Tinks xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Scousemouse - So sorry to hear your news.  I'm glad your clinic are putting you to the top of the IVF list but I hope you don't need it and this cycle of IUI works.     

Tinks - my clinic thought one of my ovaries looked polycystic a while ago, I had a blood test done and it turns out they were wrong.  I hope the same happens to you.  Good luck with your basting    

Bumby - hope the witch has stayed away and you're not going mad with all the knicker watching!


Saila - I hope you're not getting too stressed!   

Nova - I've just read your diary.  I hope those AF pains are a good sign not a bad one     

I was totally convinced that AF would show up yesterday, but it didn't.  Woo hoo!  Last night I started feeling a bit ookey and today I've been feeling really queasy.  I've had a few sleepless nights recently and I think I'm probably just over tired.  However, that's not stopped me from fantasising about morning sickness.  I've been fantasing, then being realistic and reigning myself in, I've been going round in circles.  Anyway, now I'm getting AF type pains so I guess the queasiness is definitely due to tiredness.  

I'm off to my cousin's housewarming party tonight.  My cousin's got a 9 month old baby and he's got a habit of asking me when I'm gonna start a family.  I'm not looking forward to that.   

Good luck to all who are knicker watching this weekend, and to everyone else.

Txx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Ladeez  

Hope your all having a good weekend. I hate downregulating urgh!! Always at the back of my throat. I am not stressing out too much but worried the menopur isn't working because I don't feel emotional  

Tiggy ~   Get some rest sweetie one of the most important things is taking care of yourself.

Tinks ~ Good luck with OPK's. Has your consultant done a blood test for PCOS? Acupuncture is really good. I used to have it too.

Button ~ Hope your ok.

Scousemouse ~ I am sorry about your news but stay positive for IUI and IVF!! Don't give up you will have your family

Bumpy ~ Brilliant news that there still isn't any sign of the  I have everything crossed!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the hugs and well wishes 

Am going to try and put all this to the back of mind and just concentrate on the IUI for the moment.  Will worry about the other stuff when I have to.

Karen - have no idea when IVF will start, am having my 3 IUI's first, then they said there would only be a short wait before begining IVF so maybe the end of this year or maybe early next year.

Sorry no real personals but I am absolutley shattered and am going back to bed! (not had much sleep since finding out)

Thinkin of you all and hoping to see a load of BFP announcements in the next few days / weeks - cheer me up!

Have a good Sunday all

Scousemouse
xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Morning Everyone


Well it another sunny day, got loads to do today so got up early!!!  Had some tiggles on right side late last night but nothing major...  

Tiggy- i know exactly what you mean about the fantasy      !! You just can't help it... Me i do when just going to bed at night, just before dropping off to sleep i start to think about if its all good and what i would name them (so reason its always twins...) and all that type of crap....  not good for the mind but we are only human... so we both on knicker watch today....

off to sort out dog who is barking like a mad thing at someone outside

sorry for no more personals will come back later!!!

Nova XXX


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

HI everyone.

I've not been on here for a few weeks, i had basting on Friday afternoon.  DH sample was great 37million put back, and this time i had 2 follicles so fingers crossed.

DH and i have discussed what we are going to do & we've decided that if this attempt doesn't work we'll have a holiday & then start again nxt month.  ONly going to do another iui before IVF which we'll start after christmas.

I've only told one friend about IUI this time as when we had a BFN last time it was heartbreaking to tell the result to everyone.

I only had 5 mins to lay down after the basting on Friday ...hopeing that doesn't make a difference to the swimmers & i also felt that alot came out afterwards....  has anyone else felt this?
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Saila - I hate downregging too, especially when the syranel goes down the back of your throat.  Yeuch!  I'm convinced my breath smells of syranel!

Karen - I see you're at 12 weeks now ... time has passed so quickly.  How's the wee triplets doing?

Scousemouse - I'm glad to see you're going to concentrate on your IUI and not worry about anything else.  I hope you've caught up on your sleep now.


Nova - DH and I were talking about names on the way back from the party last night.  I don't need twins, just lots of girls cos I've got a list of girls names as long as my arm, and only 1 boys name I like!!

Jen - Sounds like you've got off to a good start with lots of swimmers and 2 follies ... well done!  

Went to my cousin's housewarming last night and he didn't once ask me about babies, thankfully!!  Got up this morning to find a tiny bit of spotting.  I've had AF pains for the last hour or so and now AF has shown up properly.  Bummer.  So it's all over for me this cycle.  I've been sniffing throughout this cycle so I can start my next one straight away.  Unfortunately the sister at the clinic is on holiday just now so I have to wait till the 10th to phone her.  Hopefully I'll be able to start my next lot of injections on the 11th.  In the mean time I'm gonna start taking wheat grass and/or spirulina and royal jelly.  I sometimes wonder if my unexplained infertility is due to a nutritional imbalance caused by years of dieting.  I'm still a bit muddled up in my head about dieting/not dieting and have to try and force myself to eat enough food.  Maybe all I need is a good dose of superfoods!! 

Nova and all you other girls testing in the next few days, it's over to you to get us some BFPs on this board!  Good luck    

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck today Karen, will be thinking of you hun!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!  

Wow I have my follicle scan today. It's only CD6 so it's just to see how I am coming along on this dose. They might change the dose depending on todays scan result.

Karen ~ Good Luck for the scan honey!!

Tiggy ~ I always think mine smells too   I can always taste it for ages yuk! I am so sorry this cycle is all over sweetie  

Jen_d ~ I got 20 mins last time and a BFN. My cons told me it might seem like they are falling out but they aren't. The catheter dislodges some cm from the neck of the cervix so it will be just that. Once they are in there they are safe  

Nova ~ Hope they were good tiggles!!

Scousemouse ~


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Karen - good luck for your scan today

Saila - hope you've got a couple of lovely follies developing.     

Not got much to say for myself today.  AF is here with full force.  Had a hot flush through the night so my hormones must've dropped and the syranel must be working.  Got a week of hot flushes before I get to see the nurse at the clinic again.  
Txx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reasurring comments!  Last time i had 20 mins too Saila & had a BFN.

Clinic was so busy on Friday, normally they are great but the staff were all shattered and looked really harrassed.  

Good luck Karen & Saila on your scans  

I don't think i'll be on here much as i'm trying to forget about the 2ww!!

Good luck to everyone
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Jen ~ Take it easy   Ps your kitten is gorgeous!!

Tiggy ~ I am going to ask today if I can downregulate throughout my 2ww too


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello everyone

I can't believe it's Monday again all ready... 

Tiggy - Sorry to hear that the evil AF turned up  Hope you're okay. 

Jen - Good luck with your 2ww     I had the same thing happen to me after my last treatment and I was worried too about the little swimmers and whether they'd stayed put!!

Nova - How are you feeling?

Karen - Good luck with your scan today. ps I love the picture you have on your profile

Saila - Hope you're scan goes well too and that you have some nice sized follies growing.  Are you still guzzling the pineapple juice?

Scousemouse - Hope you're okay hun  

Hi to everyone else I hope all you're all keeping well. 

As for me I'm playing the pee stick game at the moment waiting to see when is going to be the right time to go in for basting.  I've had a dull headache for the past couple of days which I can't seem to shake off - a lovely s/e of clomid.  Today I'm planning to get all my ironing and house work out of the way so that I won't have too worry about it at the end of the week.  After basting I'm hoping to have a fews days to chill out and take is easy. 

Love you to all, Tinks xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all OK.

Tiggy, sorry to hear that AF showed up, damn witch.  Fingers crossed for your next go.

Scousemouse, glad to hear that you are going to focus on this go of IUI before thinking about IVF.  Hope you are feeling a bit better about everything now.

Nova, hope that you are feeling OK and AF is staying away for you.

Saila, good luck with your scan today, hope everything is growing well.

Jen d, good luck with your 2ww.  Hope it doesn't drag too much.  I have been sort of taking things easy but have still made a few plans.  Helps to keep my mind on something else.

Karen, good luck with your scan today.

Tinks, hopefully you will get a +ve pee stick soon.

I am feeling OK.  AF still holding off.  I have the odd twinge thinking that it is coming but nothing yet.  I am on Cyclogest pessaries though so it could just be those keeping it away.

Have a good day everyone.

LoL Button xxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Sorry this is going to be a me post but I will be back later for personals.
I have just posted a poll in the voting room and would really like your opinions. Can you please vote for me as I would really like the benefit of your experience. 
The link is: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110018.0

T - so sorry for your BFN  I drink a wheatgrass/spiritulina cocktail from Holland & Barrett which is OK tasting. I also have bee propolis and pollen tablets and have crumpets with royal jelly honey (combined) . Its low weight watchers points and healthy too. You can buy it from Tesco's and its not too expensive. Good luck

Thanks again
Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your cuddles and well wishes.

I am feeling better about things now - still a little scared and stuff but mostly ok.  Plus I went for basting today so can now join in with you lovely ladies properly IYKWIM.  Felt a bit crampy during the procedure and for a little while afterwards but feel fine now.  Felt a bit 'wet' (TMI-sorry) too but was told this is normal.  Fingers crossed for next 2 weeks!

Davis - can't vote in your poll but we do plan of having BMS tonight and tomorrow just as a back up to IUI.  Am interested in the result of your poll though!  

Button76 - thinking of you     

Tinks06 - hope you get an OPK+ really soon, we ttc girls always seem to be waiting for something!   

jen_d - good luck for 2ww   

Tiggy - so sorry AF is around   treat yourself to something nice over the next few days!

♀saỉla♀ - hope you scan goes / went well today hun and it was all good news!   

Karen - been thinking of you all day, hope your triplets are dong well and behaved themselves for the scan!

Nova - hope the old witch is continuing to stay away for you!      

Bumby - hope you are ok, hope AF is staying away       

fingers crossed for everyone!
scousemouse
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

My womb lining was 7.1 and thats the highest its ever been but I didn't have any follies over 10mm   
They have upped my dose to 225iu menopur and I have a scan on Wednesday morning to check for follies again. Tonight though as I did the jab I think I took the needle out too soon as a drop came back out  

Scousemouse ~ The catheter dislodges cm so that will be the wet feeling  

Button ~   

Tinks ~ I am taking the time off work too after basting as last time I didn't.


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Thanks for your posts ... I am ok and still no AF.....17 dpo....I dare'nt say too much but having a few symptoms ... but may just be in my head!!!!! 

Firstly ... Tiggy I am so sorry to hear the old witch showed up, evil old bag!!!! Hope you are feeling ok and not too down thinking of you xxx 

Scouse - Good luck for your 2ww hun and focus on this cycle first before thinking about IVF ... it must be very difficult tho!! 

Karen - How are you how did the scan go today xxx

Jen d - Hi and good luck for your 2ww 

Saila - Good lining....good luck for your follies for weds quick follies grow dance for you       

Tinks - hope the OPK sticks are + very soon!!! x

Button - How you doing .... good luck for thursday xx 

Nova - nearly cycle buddy how are you hun.....how is the shock of back to school!!! Hope the witch stays away!!! You had any signs/symptoms? xx  

Me ...... feeling very nervous   for test day ... I have still resisted buying one but know I will tomorrow ready for a 5am pee test on weds...just hope I have some good news to share with you.

Hi to all the girls on here    

Toodaloo for now
Love to all
Bumby xxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Bumby - oh I really hope you have good news tomorrow.  

Saila - great news about the lining, I am sure that your follies will grow with the upped dose, maybe its the kick up the   they need!  

Scousemouse - the poll is interesting as its seems everyone else is being told by their clinic to abstain for days before basting and mine says only 24 hours. My DH last sample was 21mil so although normal I think its on the low side. Is that right? I keep thinking that the more sperm the better. 

Button - not long for you now either. Good luck

Tinks - do you get scanned as well? So do you combine OPKs with scans? Sorry new to all this.

Hi to everyone else.

Well I am still waiting for a/f.   If nothing happens this week I will contact the ACU for scan and provera.
The clomid girls have been talking about using 'Instead cups' to help get a BFP. I didnt know what they where, apparently they are like diaphragms and are used instead of tampons. The theory is that you place/scoop up swimmers and leave them over the cervix so they can make it to the womb and help BFP. Has anyone heard of this or tried it? Apparently it is used often with surrogates.

Ba
x


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi ya everyone

Well still no +ve on the OPK's so hopefully it will be in the next day or so. 

Davis - I've only had one scan on cycle day 10 of each treatment.  Last time I had one dominant follie and had basting on CD13 after having the trigger shot.  This time when I had my scan I had 3 fairly big follies and the consultant said that by the time I reach my LH surge they should be a good size so fingers crossed.  I was told by my consultant the reason to abstain from sex 3 - 5 days before basting is so they can get a better sample, the more sperm the better as it increases the chance of having a higher number of good qualitity ones to put back.  Let's hope that by storing it up this time round we get a BFP.  I wasn't sure about the instead cups or how they worked so I think I'll ask the consultant about that when I speak to him later. It's so hard not to get carried away as you want to try everything that you hear or read about and I think that sometimes it adds to the stress of it all!!!

Bumpy - I've got everything crossed for good news for you tomorrow.  

Scousemouse - Good luck with the 2ww.  Make sure you're taking it easy and not over doing it at work or at home.   

Salia - Great news about your lining so make sure you now keep drinking that pineapple juice and chanting grow follies grow!!

Button -      Got my fingers crossed for you too.

Nova - Hope you're feeling okay and that the evil witch is staying away for you.

A big hello to everyone else.  Take care girlies Tinks xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 
Has anyone got any good tips on getting your follicles to grow e.g food drink.
Still trying to grow them but there not having it they do as they like on 3 bottles of menopur now  been jabbing for 2 weeks. Last tx had to stop as they started to get smaller then   came so waited three days and started again. 
I wish everyone of you good luck     

Sorry for the moan just feel fed up


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the good wishes... but   came tested and got a bfn... so my IUI no2 is over. Feel crappy and have kept it in all day as kids in, but now home and can't stop crying.... 

Anyway i will still be posting as IUI no3 starts tomorrow!! Injections start tomorrow, scan on Monday... 

Sorry can't do personals today, apart from Good Luck Bumby XX

Nova


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Nova, am so so sorry hun   

keep your chin up hun and treat yourself to something nice tonight.

 for next IUI

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Ladies......

Thanks so much for all your good wishes....... it must have worked as I tested today (I could not wait any longer as I had bought the test) and I got a BFP... ....this is hurdle number one over, several to go as I have been here before. Clinic will see me end of next week for a scan to make sure it is in the uterus and that it has a heartbeat this time. Fingers crossed!

I feel very happy, and sad that it did not work this time for the other girls... I have read BFP's onhere and been happy but it still hurts so thinking of you Tiggy and Nova especially xxxxxx  

Nova - I am so sorry to hear of the old witch turning up, I was wishing for you too .....get back on the tx ... next time hun...sending you some positive vibes  

Button - over to you hun ....good luck for thursday  

Thanks again to everyone of you for the support, I am not going anywhere and hope to still post and keep in touch here (thats if you will have me) and see more BFP's from you all

Loads of love to such a smashing bunch of girls
Bumby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quicky as DH will go mad if he sees me on here again!!!!

Bumby, that is great news, so so happy for you.  I had a feeling you were going to be BFP.

Nova, really sorry to hear about the witch turning up.  I have to say I am feeling very premenstrual at the moment, so may be joining you.

Good Luck to everyone else, sorry this is so brief, will let you know how I get on on Thursday, assuming I get that far.

Button xxxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS BUMBY

Loads of sticky vibes coming your way!!! Am so so pleased for you hun!!!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Karen, your scan piccies are fab!!  

Am so glad all is well with you and your Lo's.

Take good care of yourself

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Nova -   I'm so sorry AF got you.  Good luck for your next cycle.  I won't be starting mine till the 11th I think cos the sister at my clinic is on holiday just now.  But we should still be sharing part of the 2WW together!

Bumpy - Congratulations.  Well done, I'm glad one of our cycle buddies got a BFP!!  Lots of sticky vibes to you.

Button - fingers crossed that AF says away  

Karen - Your scan pics are amazing.  Glad to hear the triplets are doing well.

Twinbutterfly - I hope your follies grow big and juicy    

Tinks - I hope you've got a positive OPK today    

Ba - I remember reading about instead cups a while back, but I didn’t really get what they were (I was acting a bit thick!).  I might give them a go.  I went into Holland and Barrett the other day and bought Royal Jelly and Spirulina.  I couldn’t find any wheatgrass.  What is yours called?  Maybe I was looking for the wrong thing!

Saila – Your womb lining is thickening up nicely.  The follies will soon develop if your hormone levels are high enough to thicken your womb lining.  Good luck   

I'm just waiting to start my next cycle.  Last time I had to wait for a cyst to shrink before starting, but this time I don't think I've got a cyst (I haven't had the same ovary pains as last time).  I feel a bit freaked that this is my last attempt.  Moving on to IVF is kinda scary.  I feel overwhelmed when I think about it, so I'm trying to suppress all IVF thoughts.  

Take care

Txx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bumpy I was so so please to hear your news.  It's great to see a BFP and gives me hope too.  Let's hope we see a lot more BFP's coming this way soon.  Take care of yourself and I'm sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes xx

Hope everyone is keeping well.  Sorry for such a quick post.  Will pop back later tonight.

Tinks xxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

Bumby-great news so happy for you    

Thanks for all you good wishes i need it at min but don't we all. Feel weird today,some pain in lower area hope this is them growing not getting smaller like last time. Back for scan tomorrow morning so not long till i find out. Keep feeling dizzy as well has anyone else felt this when on Menopur, I'm on 3 bottles now.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Congrats Bumby    

Tiggy dont be scared of ivf it isnt much different ( except for EC ), better success than iui too     

Hello to all you iui girlies good luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations Bumpy 

Karen ~ I love the scan piccy 

I had the scan no follies and womb lining was 8.3. Last IUI I was scanned on the Friday and had 1 x 14mm, 1 x 12mm and 1 x 11mm womb lining is 6.8 and was basted on the Monday

Please can you participate in my poll http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110230.0


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Well a little up date.  I thought i had come on but have been so very light considering last month i was a lot heavier and this month evrything was so much bigger...  So called clinic as i am supposed to start the drugs today. Nurse said to wait and test tomorrow which is my official test date. I told her i did a test yesterday but she said i had to do one on Thursday to be totally sure, as i was so light...  So not sure how i feel had gotten my head around it being a total bfn and now well there is the faintest light at the end of the tunnel... not sure still think its a bfn but will have to test tomorrow to be sure. Then i can take drugs... So hopefully if its a bn i wont be too upset after all went through all that last night....  


well done Bumpy XXXXX     

Nova


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Good luck Nova.  I've got everything crossed for you.     

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Good luck Nova, thinking of you and sending loads of      your way.  Have everthing crossed for you!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Morning girls

Bumpy - congratulations and   The next few weeks are so stressful I have found. Thinking of you!

Nova - Any news?

Tiggy - the wheatgrass comes in a 1litre bottle that you drink, its called Robenhorst wheatgrass cocktail. I was talking to a fertility expert yesterday and asked her if I was getting too 'obssessive' about ttc. I often wonder if I am and should just pretend that its not happening instead. Anyway she then started sprouting all sorts of statistics about how nutrition optimises your chances etc so I am going to continue as I am. And IVF is not that bad really. For me the hard part is the 2ww and my own head. The actual tx is not the hard part so I havent found any real difference between the type of treatment I have had. If that makes sense? Anyway, pma that this will work for you!

Button - any news?

Twinbutterfly - bummer about the follies. I have heard that you should drink milk to help follies grow but Zita West says to avoid too much dairy. So not sure what to think?  Basically its protein (eggs, nuts)that helps follicle growth. I eat a handful of brazil nuts and have scrambled eggs. And drink 2 litres of water a day as well - although I never usually manage that.

Saila - so sorry that you dont have the responce that you want. Are they upping your dose? Co Enzyme Q10 helps your womb lining grow and you can try eating brazil nuts as well. They are yummy and cant hurt.

Scousemouse - how you holding up? At least the sun is shining so you can get out and try to keep your mind off the 2ww. Good luck!

Ok so I am still waiting for a/f!!! I have had another -ve test and late a/f. Will ring tomorrow to arrange scan for next week and to take provera. Also to see what I should do if a/f arrives on the weekend. 

I also had my first session of hypnotherapy yesterday which was amazing. It has instantly helped me. It all sounds very silly, we spring cleaned my womb, and then imagined an egg fertilising etc, and it finished with me visualising myself holding my baby in a family portrait.   I know, I know sounds like rubbish and an easy way to take money off a desperate woman. BUT for me it has helped as I have never been able to see myself holding my baby before in my mind. I also feel so much calmer. So thats a start.

Hello to everyone else I have missed
Ba
x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Saila - did you say that you were taking baby asprin? If so what is the name and where do you buy it?
Thanks
ba
x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hiya ladies

Davis- Thank you for your advice will try that. Been today and they have grown but still need to get alittle bit bigger so back in morning. My folls are 1 at 1.3 think cm and 1 at 1.2cm they want them to get to 1.5cm before basting but my lining is now 7.1which has gone from 3.5.Cant wait till morning just want to get to basting. Hope you and DH are doing OK.

Nove- good luck fingers crossed for you both  

♀saỉla♀- sounds like me and you are at the same stage, i am now on 3 bottles of Menopur and its working. Just a little bit bigger before Basting. My lining is 7.1 which is good so yours is great. Keep going chick you will get there, its just getting the drugs right. Sometimes i take it out to soon and leave a little drop on leg, don't worry it happens.

To all the other ladies fingers crossed and loads of


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
  Well today A/F arrived so will be starting IUI No,3 tomorrow....fingers crossed this will be third time lucky!!!!
Saila.....Remember seeing your name on here before, hope this is your time.
Karen....Glad you are doing okay and the three are all growing well, how far gone are you know??.
Davis....How often do you drink the wheatgrass? I've never heard of this yet alone tried it....But i'm willing to try anything. I take mini Aspirin every day, was advised to take it due to having previous M/C but only take it once A/F has stopped as it causes you to bleed more as it thins your blood.

                GOOD LUCK EVERYONE
                    GOD BLESS~X~
                  SUZIE WONG


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Suzie Wong so sorry the old witch came  

Really hope its 3rd time lucky for you hun     

scousemouse
xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Only a quicky for me as I am sneaking on at work.  Unfortunately it was a BFN for me.  A bit gutted but it was my instinct that this was going to be the case.  Will wait for AF to arrive and then start again straight away.

Will catch up with all your posts properly over the weekend.

Button xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Button am so sorry  

scousemouse
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Button & Suzie ~ I am so sorry that it wasn't your turn sweethearts!  

Twinbutterfly ~ I am on CD9 today. Yesterday on CD8 I didn't have any   Hoping some crop up for tomorrow! What CD are you on?

Davis ~ I bought it at boots. It's just a bottle of 75mg aspirin and my womb lining has been lots better... but then again I have done lots of stuff differently.


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

hi everyone,
♀saỉla♀- hiya my cd are abit hit and miss but they think im on cd10 but still not got to basting driving me mad. Just want to fast forward time  hope you get some  2morrow fingers crossed.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Me too  

They said they will baste me when the leading follie is 16mm but I would prefer to wait until it was a bit bigger!


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies i just came accross this thread lol, i am on 7th iui and just realised this was here lol, i have scan tomorrow and hoping to have trigger midnight sat and iui mon lunchtime, at my scan yeserday i had one at nearly 1.5 and one at 1.2, but ive not injected since tues as we were worried i may ohss again as my ovaries felt sore and achey, does any1 know what my chances would be for the 1.2 follie to be mature enough for sat night trigger? also when would be the last time to bms, i was going to try tomight and possible late tomorrow night?


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Dancingqueen,

I intend on having BMS just before I do the trigger jab


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi ya everyone

Bumpy - Sorry to hear your news .  Glad to hear that you're going to try again, stay positive hun xx

Scousemouse - Hope the 2ww is being kind to you.  Sending you lots of    xx

Suzie - Let's hope it's third time lucky for you.  Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Twinbutterfly - I've been trying so many things to get my follies to a good size ready for basting.  I'm also easting scrambled eggs, having a small handful of Brazil nuts each day as well as drinking a glass of pineapple juice.  I've also been told by my acupuncturist to east lots of green leafy veg and veg with dark skin as this is good for your uterus.  Good luck    xx

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well. 

As for me I'm on CD15 today and still had a -ve OPK this morning.  Spoke to my consultant who asked me to come in for a scan which I've just come back from.  I had one lead follie of 22mm and two other reasonable sized ones which he said was good.  I also ended up having my trigger shot so that I can have my basting 2moro so I'm off to London first thing with DH.  

Sending lots of hugs and good luck to everyone, take care Tinks xxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Girls

All ok with me I have my scan 14th September to check all ok....... very nervous about it, then we have decided to go on holiday as we had it booked so a week in the sun after scan ... whatever the result??!!??!!

Nova - any news hun ... I really hope it is a delayed BFP  
Davis - Good luck for AF arriving soon.... I hate provera!!!! Head ache city.. 
Twin Butterfly - Good luck for your follies hun
Suzie wong - so sorry to hear of your BFN - thinking of you xx
Button - I was really hoping you got your BFP I am so sorry hun  
Dancing Queen - welcome and good luck for basting 
Tinks - hope basting goes well tomorrow - good luck 

Sending out some pos vibes to you all and hope we get some BFP's on here very soon
Love Bumby xxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the good wishes, but it wa bfn..  but of course it being me it couldn't just be that simple could it. The test the clinic gave me was a faulty one!!! the control line didn't work.. so i had to come out at lunchtime and buy one and then go home and test.. So helped me to build myself up a bit.... But am ok, had first menopur injection so all started again...

Might have a go at this wheat drink thing... Might pop into boots on the wkend..  Have to go and get more pineapple juice... Oh well 3rd time lucky!!!!!

Bumby so happy for you !! Glad someone getting good news!!

Button so sorry love, well we will both be on the 3rd go together!!

Cheers everyone XXXXXXXXX


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies, im just back from my scan and i shouldnt have worried about my follies as they are good lol. my leading follie was nearly 1.5 on wed morning and its now at 2.0 and my smaller follie is nearing 1.5 but the rate they are growing i would imagine it would be ready for trigger, so trigger midnight tomorrow and iui mon lunchtime, ladies do u think we should bms tonight, it would be late on as dh has a work night out or should we just wait untill monday and do it after iui, we had bms last night so there should be sperm there lol, but i just dontknow what to do for the best


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone, good news with my scan 2 got 3 folls 1 at 1.5 1 at 1.3 and 1 at 1.2 gave me another jab and back in morning for scan. They are hoping it makes it to 1.7 by tomorrow then IUI on Monday fingers crossed. My lining is really good its 8.3 so nice and thick so we might be in luck. Having bms everyday lol why not.

Hope everyones ok


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

I had one small one today at 11mm and a few at 10mm so I am still on 225iu till Monday when I have another scan.

It is taking it's toll. I feel really emotional today but I am not sure if that is the higher dose of drugs... 

xxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello girls

Just been for my basting today so now on the dreaded 2ww  .  The tx seemed much better this time as the first time round I found it very very uncomfortable.  We had a really nice nurse looking after us and she left me to lie down for 20mins after the tx.  It was quite strange actually as she tilted the bed to an angle where my legs where higher than my head, could have slipped off the end quite easily LOL!!

So for the rest of today I'm planning to take it easy.  DH has had to pop back to work for a bit so I'm planning on watching a couple of DVD's.  We're then off to Spain on Monday for 5 days which I hoping will help take my mind of things and will be nice and relaxing.  

So how is everyone else...

Saila - Hope those follies get bigger over the weekend hun.  Try not to worry about it too much   and drink lots of pineapple juice. 

Dancingqueen & Twinbutterfly - Good luck with your tx on Monday.  

A big   to everyone one else and I hope you all have a good weekend.  

Take care, luv Tinks xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

tinks glad today went well, it will do u good to get away, we have iui on mon then are going to york for the weekend so it will be good to have something else to focus on and break up the 2ww

saila good luck for ur scan those follies can grow along way by the time mon comes

twin, im also having iui on mon so good luck we should be testing the same day


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your messages.  I am feeling OK, obviously a bit disappointed but have to get this go out of my head and move on to the next one.  I know it will work one day.  

Davis - I know what you mean about becoming obsessive about everything.  I think it is only natural really.  We just want to increase our chances of a BFP.  Hope you AF has arrived now.  I always said that I wouldn't obsess about things but when you are investing lots of time, money and sanity you want to give it the best possible chance of working.

Nova - Sorry that yours was a definite BFP.  Good luck for next time, I will be joining you when AF arrives.  Hope I don't have to wait too long.  I have just spent the last 2 weeks begging it to stay away now I am desperate for it to arrive!!

Saila -  Hoping that your follies are getting bigger.  Keep drinking loads of water.  I drink loads when I am at work but then slack off a bit in the evening when I'm vegged out on the sofa!  Can't remember who mentioned about milk.  I have seen a lot of people on here say to drink loads of it but my acupuncturist like Zita West told me to lay off dairy products.  I have kind of gone for a compromise by still having my cereal at breakfast but that is pretty much it.  So much conflicting advice you don't really know what to do for the best!

Dancing Queen - Good luck for basting.  Re you BMS, my clinic says to abstain for about 48 hours so you should be OK for BMS, then again you don't want to go in for basting with a lower than normal count.  When ttc naturally my acupuncturist said we should be doing bms every other day which gives enough time to produce more sperm each time.  Sorry, I've not really answered your question very well!!!

Twinbutterfly - glad to hear that your follies are getting bigger.  Good luck for basting.

Tinks - Good luck for the 2 ww, I will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Bumby & Appleton - So good to hear your good news.  It gives me hope that good things can happen.  Fingers crossed that everything continues to go well for you both.

Sorry to anyone I've missed, so many people to keep up with it's like a full time job!

Have good weekends everyone and enjoy the last of the summer sunshine.

Love Button xxxxx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well feeling much more normal today!!  Off for my scan on Monday to see what the follies are doing!! Better be growing or else!!!

Button - Cheers for the good wishes...  and sorry about your news xxxxx  I read somewhere about milk i drink a glass a day, not too hot on water so add squash to it.. and have a glass of pure pineapple juice a day too.  

Davis - I think we become obsessive because it gives us a sense of control.  It allows us to feel that we can do something and not just let things happen to us!!!

tinks - good luck on your 2ww     

Twin and DancingQueen - good luck for your basting!!!!    

Helloo to everyone else and lots of luck to us all XXXXX
Nova


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls well started iui no 3 yesterday tablets in morning and injec last night was ok..... 
saila-im on 225m to which is a high dose they put me on this has follies were slow... growing last time . i found last time i was abit all over the place crying...... one min then really hot and didn't have as much patience and dh doesn't help ..... 
nova- me and you are on the 3nd go together girl ..... lets hope its 3 time lucky for us babe.....   
karen- well done on getting to 12 weeks bet your getting big ... ha..... 
          goodluck girls be happy and lucky ............
                      suzie-wong xxxxxx


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey girlies....
Just been catching up sounds like there are some good follies growth hapening and good luck for those basting very soon.
Just been blowing all your bubbles   so they end in 7........ another superstition of mine to go with the magpie spotting!!
Nova - so sorry it was a BFN hun .....thought there may have been a glimpse of hope...... really hoping for third time lucky!!

Just had some really good news about a friend of a friend.... she has been TTC for 8 years with IVF and she had some eggs sent off to america (not sure why?) and 5 were abnormal and the other 3 were really poor... she had just got the news back and was devasted....a week later she found out she was pregnant ... naturally.!!!! I hope her miracle stays with her.

Good luck to all TTC'ers on this site, miracles do happen!!!!

Love Bumby xxx

I am still very nervous and cannot say the words yet until I have it confrimed on scan


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just thought i'd do a bit of catching up... I have been away again this week - only with work - nothing too exciting. 

I am feeling a bit down today. A/F looks like she will turn up in the next 24hours and although i've been waiting all month for this so that we could start our 2nd cycle of IUI, we have had a bit of a setback. 

I have had to sit down and seriously think about the do's and dont's of starting IUI again at the moment. As some of you may know - I go to Cambodia for 10 days in november as part of a charity trip to see a new womens health centre being built. We will be visiting some rural areas and therefore I need to have some jabs before I go. I was a little worried about having typhoid / malaria jabs etc whilst having IUI and was worried that this may affect the baby if the treatment worked. And although I have been quite stubborn up to now I have suddenly realised that for the sake of waiting until January, it is not worth the risk. I would really never forgive myself if I thought that I had harmed my baby. I had to weigh up which was the more important thing - the trip or the treatment - and I realised that I can have the treatment again in a couple of months - but I will probably never get the chance of doing a trip like this again. However, it really has put a dampener on my excitement for the trip at the moment. 

Also - I think we need a bit of time to save for another cycle of IUI. We cannot continue to put these things on the plastic...

Anyway - I'm really glad to hear of the BFPs that have happened over the last couple of weeks and I'm really sorry to those still trying. Be patient - it will happen for us all eventually   

Karen - so glad to see those 3 small beans are doing well. Keep in touch and let's see a photo of your new belly.

So although I'm not now going to start my 2nd IUI for a few months (Oh no!!! How far away is January!!!) I will keep up to date with everyone's progress and wish you all the luck in the world in the next few months...

Amanda


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well tmor go for scan and hopefully the follies have grown day 5 tmor,
amanda- good luck with trip........ i think i would of dong the same cant just keep putting are lives on hold hopeing for the dream .......
hope everyone ok very quiet on here ........
                  goodluck ,,,,,,,,,,,,
                    suzie-wong xxxxxx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi ladies, 
            Well go for Basting first thing in the morning, really scared sure i'll be ok just hope it's not painful. My folls have grown to 1 at 1.9 1 at 1.7 and 1 at 1.5. I had my trigger shot at 8.45pm last night and no sign of   which is good news. Don't know why but feel really good about this cycle. 

Dancingqueen- good luck for 2morrow, i'll be thinking about you.      
Thank you to everyone else wishing us luck. finger crossed for all of us


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well i went to clinic this morning and as the lab is shut this week and lots of the nurses are on hols we have been told to take drugs as normal and do the HCG on Friday night and to go for it naturally!! Then have our 3 IUI next month if things dont happen!!  Actually it works out better for me, as next week when my basting should be is a bugger of a week for me at work and could have been very difficult i was already starting to stress about it... so fingers crossed... who knows lots of   next week might also be good for my stress levels     

Suzie - good luck on your scan 3rd time lucky!!!! for us both!!!    

Karen - i love Xmas too, but working in a school it becomes a bit over kill!! Thanks for the words of encouragement XXX

Twin - lots of luck and keep pos      

Dancing - good luck XXXX

Amanad - jan isnt that far away and saving might be a good thing!! a trip of a lifetime doesnt come along everyday and you cant put your life on hold XXXXX good luck to you hun XX

Button - how you feeling hun??

Bumby - fingers crossed for you!! good luck with scan XXXXX   

Hello to anyone i have missed and lots of luck 
xxx

Nova


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning all  

Suzie - good luck for today's scan, hope those folllie's are nice and big now!   

Twinbutterfly - good luck for basting today, don't worry it doesn't hurt just a little uncomfortable, no worse that having a smear test   

Karen - how are you hun?  Hope you are well   

Amanda - Really hope you enjoy the trip to cambodia - Personally I would be doing the same as you hun in postponing your IUI till after your trip - just not worth the risk   

Bumby - thats great news for your friend hun a big congratulations to her! Loads of sticky    to you hun, not long to go now till you see your LO on screen, thinking of you!


Nova - good luck!!!!  Enjoy your    

Button76 - hope AF doesn;t keep you waiting hun so you can get on with the next round of tx   

Dancingqueen - good luck for today hun   

Tinks - hope the 2ww is being kind to you, hope it doesn't drag too much, good luck   

♀saỉla♀ - good luck for your scan today - hope those follies are doing well   

A big   to anyon I've missed!!

Me - am starting to feel the pressure of the 2ww now, felt very pmt'ish yesterday but I'm hoping thats due to my nerves or the clomid......my poor DH couldn't do anything right yesterday, have had t apologise big time this morning but he understands!  Too early forsymptom watching so trying m hardest not too analyse every twinge and feeling.  Feeling a bit fed up too but thats just cause its Monday and I don't want to be in work  

Fingers crossed for us all    

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello laydairs!

Just returned from my trip back to UK and not yet caught up on all the news here, sorry. Will do personals when I'm all up to date...

As for me, well, AF arrived before I left UK.    No surprise then at the BFN when I tested yesterday (just to be absolutely sure before I started on with Clomid).  So that all means yesterday was CD5 and my first day of 'doing something about it'... already got a headache and sore boobs from the Clomid - is that normal so soon after starting treatment??

Oh well, injection class is on Tues (DH is looking forward to that - hope he doesn't confuse my rump with one of his cows or summat   ) and follie scan should be next Sat (the day after we move house... ohh myy gaaad!) so fingers crossed eh?  

Got to say I'm a bit anxious about starting on with this IUI lark... any advice for me ladies?  I was never told if there is a 'best time of day' to take the pills?  I took it yesterday at lunchtime...

  to you all, whatever is going on with you.

More later hunnies.
T x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Today i had my Basting and yes your all right just like a smear. Feel alittle cramps and a little spotting too which hope is ok. Dp sperm was great 59million swimmers 89% after washing, which again said is really good. I have got to go back next monday for blood test to check levels and then test 2weeks after then, so 3 weeks in total.Fingers crossed.This wait is going to go so slow. 

Hope your all doing ok


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies,

Today I am feeling absolutely GUTTED.  AF arrived on Saturday, (I knew it would just because I can't call the clinic until Monday!) with full force.  I can't ever remember having one this bad.  It woke me up Saturday night/Sunday morning and I had to take some Paracetamol it was so painful, big clots and everything (sorry TMI...).  Got an appointment for baseline scan today but I have a bloody cyst on one of my ovaries so not able to do anything this month.  I so wasn't expecting that.  Of all the scans I have had previously I have never had a cyst before.  I was told it should go away on it's own and to try again next month.  Anyone else had this?  Seem to remember reading that one of you had a cyst one month but can't remember who (Scousemouse, was it you?), sorry so many people!!  Nothing I can do I guess, just have to wait another LONG month.

Sounds like there has been a lot of basting action going on recently.  Lots of you on the dreaded 2ww.

Saila, where are you, any news.  Hope everything is OK?

Tinks and Scousemouse, you OK? hope the 2ww isn't driving you crazy!   

Hi Amanda, good luck for your trip.  Definitely best to get out there and do the things that you want to.  You wouldn't want to regret not doing stuff later in life.

Nova, so no basting for you honey?  Hope you feel OK about not getting the full IUI treatment.  I guess if it fits in better for you then that's a good thing.

Suzie Wong, hope the scan went well and you have some nice big follies growing.  3rd time lucky for you I hope.

Twinbutterfly, glad your basting was OK.  Piece of cake really isn't it, yeah right!!!   

Appleton and Bumby, keep on growing ladies, you are our happy stories.

Sorry, sorry to anyone I have missed.  Good luck and    to you all.

Just one last thing from me, has anyone here been to see Zita West?  I was going to go next month if it was a BFN but seeing as I have a spare month thought I would check it out some time over the next few weeks.  

Lots of Love to everyone

Button xxxx


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

I haven't been on for ages - sorry to miss out on all the news. I'm so excited about your triplets, Appleton79. That's great news and has given me hope. 

I had a BFP with my 2nd iui, but unfortunately it was ectopic and I had to have an injectionn of methotrexate to terminate it before it ruptured a tube. Has anyone else had an ectopic? I can't try next (and last) iui for 3 months because the chemical has to get out my system. The docs were really good - they usually just whip your tubes out, but they tried the injecton with me to see if they could prevent me losing a tube. No pregnancy in 5 years and then when it happens, I have to terminate it - it's so unfair. I will keep trying though - at least I know that it can work. 

Please message me anyone who has had an ectopic too - feel really lonely about it. 
GOODLUCK to everyone iui-ing this month!!!!! I'll be back with you on the rollercoaster soon. xxx

xxx Amelie


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

I'm new on this board so I hope you all don't mind me squeezing in with a couple of Q's ....?

Been to my clinic today (BACC) and told next step for us is IUI .... I'm not sure what to think about it really ... confused 

I have PCOS (mild), so I'm worried that I'll _always_ have "cysts" on my ovaries and never be able to start the treatment ?? Is that how it works ?

Also, we were told it has an 8% chance of success - doesn't seem very high to me ??

Sorry to be so dim but it's been a horrible day and my brain hurts from thinking too much !!

Some advice/help would be really welcome right now

Thanks girls

TLZ x


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Amelie - sorry to hear that your pregnancy was ectopic - the last few weeks must have been really hard for you. Fingerscrossed for your next cycle.

Button - I also went for my baseline scan today in the hope of starting my 3rd iui, only to find I also have a cyst - 3cm. I was given the option to proceed, but there was a chance I wouldn't respond to the injections so was advised to hold off for a month. I have been told that the cyst should shrink itself (hopefully), and if not I may have to get it burst with a needle - yuk!! Lets hope it shrinks itself! What size is your cyst?

Its quite disappointing having to wait out a cycle when your not expecting it, but having time to think about it I actually don't mind having a month off now. It can all get a bit much - the 2 ww's were really turning me barmy!! Im going to try and have a complete month off from thinking about everything and de-stress, so lets try and use it as a good thing! 

I hope your cyst shrinks too in time for next month. Good luck!

Beany


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Dear TLZ

Welcome! I think the 8% chance is on top of the natural conception chance. My hospital said that the chance is between 8 and 16% per cycle. I got pregnant on 2nd iui, but it was ectopic. If you eat healthily, don't drink or smoke and think positive, you will maximise your chances. As for cysts, well I don't have pcos, but the iui drugs have given me cysts and the hospital don't seem too concerned, so I'm sure it won't be a problem. They check your ovaries several times a month and if there's any sign the cysts have got worse, they will abandon the cycle. Are you doing iui on nhs? If so, you may as well go with it - afterall it's free (apart from prescriptions) and not as invasive as ivf. My iui cycles have been ok. The drugs are not too bad for most people and the actual insemination is quick and painless. Goodluck, whatever happens. 

xxx Amelie


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Amelie  

We can't get NHS for IUI where we are which is a bummer   I guess I'm just trying to psyche up the courage to put myself on another rollercoaster of treatment - it's so hard to think about - such big decisions .... hohum

Thats great if the success rates are on top of natural chance -Yay!!!

Sorry to read that you had an ectopic   Hope you are recovering ok and looking after yourself - will you have IUI again or do IVF instead ? Whatever you decide good luck xx

Thanks again,

TLZ xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls!!  

Wowee I was scanned today and:

Left ovary ~ 1 x 19mm, 2 x 16mm, 1 x 15mm and 3 x 13mm
Right ovary ~ 4 x 13mm
Endometrium lining ~ 10.5mm

So.... they have left me to have Synarel for 2 days and I will be rescanned on Wednesday and hopefully if the 13mm ones will have faded away I will be basted on Friday. I am praying this IUI doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow Saila, that is fab news, fingers crossed that it still keeps going according to plan.  

Beany, thanks for your message.  Not a lot we can do about the cyst thing I suppose.  No point in continuing this month if it's not going to be good for us.  My cyst is 15mm, not as big as yours but still sounds pretty big to me.  I would be happy if it was a follicle that size!

Bumby, thanks for your PM.  Trying to stay optimistic.  Going away this weekend with my in laws.  At least I can have a few drinks without feeling guilty about it now!

Hi Amelie, sorry to hear about your ectopic, that is such sad news.  Look after yourself and hope that you will be soon back for another go at IUI.

Hi TLZ, hope you are feeling OK about the prospect of IUI.  I'm really not sure about PCOS and IUI but I'm sure that they wouldn't have recommended it for you if they thought that it wasn't right.  Maybe one of the other girls may be able to give you some more advice.  I have only had one go at medicated IUI and haven't found it that bad at all.  I soon got used to the injections and actually quite looked forward to them (weird I know!  ) as you feel like you are doing something.  Good Luck.

Night all.

Button xxx


----------



## as220375 (Apr 29, 2007)

Girls

Thanks for all your support and kind words. I am sure i'm doing the right thing.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you guys out there who are stimming/basting/waiting.

   to all.

Amanda


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies i got my iui, dh sperm was good as well so im not officially in 2ww, got scan tomorrow to make sure i ovulated


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Dancing Queen – Glad everything went well at basting.  Good luck with your scan today

Ba – I’ll be hot footing it to H&B at lunchtime today to get some wheatgrass, thanks.  I do a hypnotherapy cd, but I was hypnotised once by my accupuncturist.  He had me imagining a baby growing in my womb, then holding them in my arms, visualising them growing, as toddlers, as young children, as teenagers driving me mad with their cheek, as successful adults and finally as my carers in my old age.  The guy had me hee-hawing and laughing during my hypnosis but I too found it relaxing and calming and somehow more confident about becoming a Mum.

Twin Butterfly – I’m so glad your cycle has gone better this time.  How did the basting go?

Saila – Wow!  You don’t mess around, do you?!!  I hope your cycle isn’t cancelled.  Well done for responding so well this time!

SusieWong – good luck … let’s hope it’s 3rd time lucky for you

Button – I’m so sorry AF showed up.  I think you’re thinking about me.  I had a cyst following my first cycle.  It was 4cm big and I couldn’t start treatment straight away.  However, my cycle wasn’t abandoned.  I was told to carry on sniffing and the syranel would help reduce it.  I think I started treatment a week after the cyst was originally found (or maybe it was 2 weeks, I can’t quite remember).  It had reduced to about 1.5cm and had collapsed in on itself.  I've just had my first scan to start my 3rd cycle and I’ve no cysts at all, so just cos you have a cyst once doesn’t mean you’ll have it again.  I hope the cyst disappears soon.  

Tinks – I’m sorry but I’ve got a comedy vision of you sliding off your tilted bed after basting and landing in a crumpled heap on the floor.  I’m so immature to find your basting funny!!  Good luck in your 2WW 

Bumby – not long now till your first scan.  Good luck.  Your holiday sounds like a good idea, I hope you enjoy it.

Nova – I’m so sorry you had to go through all the stress of having to test after AF showed up.  You’re now getting the same treatment as me … IUI without the basting.  I hope this works for you and you don’t need to get your 3rd ‘real’ IUI cycle.

Karen – your scans are looking great.  Hope you’re keeping well.

Amanda – your Cambodia trip sounds fantastic.  I think you’re right to hold off on your IUI.  Fertility tx is stressful enough in this country, but when you’re travelling it would be a nightmare.  Hopefully you’ll come back from your trip happy and relaxed which will make tx easier.

Scousemouse – I hope your 2WW is going OK and you’re not finding it too stressful.

Tripitaka – Sorry to hear AF showed up.  My only advice for IUI is to take one step at a time and try not to think too much about the overall treatment otherwise it’ll get overwhelming.  Good luck on moving house

Amelie – I’m so sorry to hear you had an eptopic, although you were very lucky not to lose your tube.  

TLZ – welcome!  I’ve not got PCOS, but the cyst I had only delayed treatment till it shrank.  My sister is slightly PCOS.  She was told she had a cyst but they carried on with treatment.  We were actually talking about this the other day and we think that maybe her cyst was small enough to continue treatment whereas my cyst was larger (4cm).  I’m sure that there are lots of women with PCOS who have IUI, but maybe if you’re worried you could phone your clinic and ask them about it.  Good luck

Beany – I’m sorry to hear you’ve got a cyst too.  I had one at 4cm last cycle but it shrank pretty quickly.  I hope your shrinks soon.  

As for me, I went for my baseline scan this morning.  Everything looked good so I've started injecting again.  This is my 3rd and final tx.  Please let it work!

Txx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

A/f has arrived           At last, after 7 weeks I can start IUI!! So go for baseline scan in the morning and have so many questions. 
Do I need to take anything with me. I dont know how to inject and I dont have any needles do they give them to you? Will they teach me tomorrow?
What do you do about having a/f when you have a scan So worried about that one!

Sorry no personals I have been away to long to catch-up just now but would appreciate any help regarding my questions as I need to be at the ACU at 9am.
Thanks girls
Ba
x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well hope your ok,,,,,,,, im on day6 went for scan yesterday and had 2 follies at 12 and two littie ones ..... got to go for another scan tmor ..... just hope they grown    
nova-sorry you had to test after af    but nice of the clinic to let you take injec... and try yourself realy hope it workes for you babe x
saila- lovely follies ...... good luck for scan tmor........
dancingqueen- goodluck with the 2ww my clinic never scans to see if ive ovulated ..... which they would ......
amelie - so sorry hun youve had ectopic    so unfair ....... are send you lots of hugs xxxxxxx
     bye for belucky suzie wong xxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing OK.

My AF is being a right pain (literally) in the a**e.  I'm on day 4 today but still in very heavy full flow.  Not liking it at all.  Am wondering if it is anything to do with the Cylogest pessaries.  Anyone else had them and had the same thing?

Davis, glad to hear that AF has finally arrived for you.  I see that you are in London, what clinic are you going to?  I'm in Herts and go to the ACU at UCH.  Don't worry about the scan with AF.  It's a little bit messy but nothing that they aren't used to I'm sure.  With all the prodding and poking about that I've had recently I'm passed caring to be honest!!!  You won't need to take anything with you.  Once I had had my scan I got seen by a nurse who gave me the full kit of drugs, including needles and syringes.  She went through everything step by step and made you have a go of everything to make sure that you were comfortable with it all.  Don't worry, you will be fine!  Good luck with it all.

Tiggy, thanks for your message.  Good luck with your last go.  I will keep everything crossed for you.  I'm not too worried about my cyst, just wish it wasn't there so I could have another go but hopefully it will be gone by next month.

  Good Luck everyone.

Button xxx


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow salia- thats fab news,iv'e got my fingers crossed for you hun.. 

    Sorry not been on here much with moving house & things,i'm on my 4th IUI due to have my blood test & scan on the 

  19th September....... If everything goes to plan IUI on the 21st.......

  Wishing ALL you Ladies  ALL the luck in the world....!!!!!


     
  

  Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hallooo ladies.

Well, I have tried and tried to get caught up with all your news and chat here but all I've managed to do is conclude it's an impossi-task! I'm utterly confused with what's going on with who now and I feel so very bad about it. Sorry my dears - it seems I am a bear of very little brain and I'm operating at my critical limit. Sending you all posi-vibes for your endeavours despite my brainlessness.   

Thanks *Tiggy * for your message. That blasted AF doesn't know when she's worn out her welcome sometimes does she??!! (but very glad she arrived for you *Ba * - good luck with everything  ). I'm at least quite excited now to be getting the IUI underway and had a good chat with Brenda (our friendly girlstuff nurse) this morning after our injection class. I'm on my 3rd day of Clomid now and booked for ultrasound scan on Saturday morning... hopefully get a good basting early next week! The scientist in me is quite intrigued to learn all about my follicles etc... fingers crossed huh? Lots and lots of luck with your treatment *Tiggy * - three's a charm they say so fingers crossed it works for you guys.   

Good luck everyone with your testing and scanning and basting and jabbing and waiting and hoping and praying and magpie spotting and acupunturing and chanting and fertility god dancing and... well, whatever other strange things we all have to put ourselves through and endure in the hope of being mummy and daddy.

HEY! I've thought of a new festive fertility song... ok, so I'm a bit early making my list but it's so very easy when there's only one thing we want more than anything in the whole wide world...

All I want for Christmas is a BFP, a BFP, a BFP (instead of two front teeth)...

It WILL happen it WILL. I've been such a good girl too Santa 

Right, back to the funny farm for me I reckon. Have a nice sleep everyone! Sweet dreams. ZZzzzzZZzZzzz

T x


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Hi girls, just popping back in.
Things have not been going well for me, thats yet another abandoned cycle due to a follie on CD2, so with my mega long cycles which had been brought on by the first few IUI cycles - I used to be about 32 days, last few have been over 60 days, they are going to down-reg me, so back in on the 28th for a scan and blood test to see if the follie has shifted or whats going on and then I will get the horrid down-reg drugs, bring on the flushes and night sweats


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all.

How are you all today then?

I have a zillion things to do - only two days left til we move into our noo hoose and I haven't sorted window coverings or anything yet, and we have two sets of visitors coming next week as well!    Our walk-through on the house yesterday took FIVE hours!! OMG. The builders have so much still to do, and we've already put closing back three weeks... fingers crossed.  Trying not to stress about it all, esp with starting on with all the IUI stuff.

Anyhoo, Dobbie I'm so sorry to hear things have not been going well for you - I'm mostly a 32 day cycler too (at least for now) and just starting with IUI...  How frustrating for things to get so drawn out... 60 days must be unbearable with all the extra waiting.  Stupid Q probably, but what do you mean by 'follie on CD2'?  Were you getting too many big ones too early?  I really hope the downregging does the trick and you have better luck (hopefully minus bad flushes and night sweats).  Let us know how it all goes.  

Have a good one everybody.
T x


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Button - thanks for the advice. Im at Guys & St Thomas. The scan was OK I guess, no problems anyway. Then the nurse asked me if I brought my drugs in so she could give me my fist injection   Nope I didnt have them. Well if they dont mention it how the hell am I meant to know! It was OK she showed me on a dummy so all I have to do is remember it all and stick a needle into myself and not drop it, spill it, pass out, pierce a blood vessel, hit a nerve....you can see Im anxious! Sorry to hear about the cyst, but try to enjoy the freedom of not ttc while you wait. For me that involved large quantities of cocktails  

Tripitaka - God I loved Monkey. My favourites were Monkey and Pigsie (Sandy was funny looken). Presume you are a fan as well! In fact I can still perform the whistle cloud calling move.  Do you find Clomid sends you loopy   Im an emotional wreak on it.

Francine - hope that the house move is not adding to the stress of IUI and acting more llike a distraction.

Tiggy - I ran out of my wheatgrass cocktail and went and got some powder. I tried to swallow it with a glass of water and literally threw-up in the kitchen sink! It was like licking a fishes ****!!  Dont ever get that. Now I dont know what to do as I have a very large expensive bottle of the stuff and my stomach heaves when I look at it.

Suzy-wong - good luck with follies. When I asked today how to make them grow they said just drink water! 

Dancing queen - how you holding up? The 2ww is the worst thing isnt it. Good luck!!!

Tiggy - if we have our baseline scans a day apart does that mean we will be cycle buddies? It doesnt usually work out an exact science - or does it? Sorry new to all this. Good luck anyway.

Saila - hows things with you? How did the scan go?

Nova - good luck with BMS. It puts a terrible strain on things - well it did in our house. Fun in theory, exhausting in practise. But it wont carry as much pressure so maybe it will be the one that works for you. Fingers crossed  

Karen - great to see that all 3 bubs are going strong and that you are doing so well.

Dobbie - sorry to hear about the long cycles, I have just finished a natural cycle wich was 50 odd days so I can relate. Nothing worse then waiting!!!

Hi to Amelia, Amanda, TLZ, Beaney and everyone else I have missed (I have been out of the loop a bit lately).
Ba
x


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hiya ladies
Well on day3 of wait and don't feel good. Keep feeling really sick, hot and like i need toilet but when i try to go feels like everything is going to fall out  sorry but feeling really sorry for myself  Has anybody else feel like this on 2ww or is it in my head really need some advice 

Hope your all doing ok on your Tx
Dancingqueen- how do you feel hun?

Sorry again on a downer


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

hi ladies, i had my post iui scan on tues and they cant guarentee ive ovulated as i had 6 follies covering the screen so im back on fri to see if they are ok. im just going to take it as ive ovulated as it was my 7th cycle and ive ovulated on the rest of those cycles so its just a case of waiting and seeing. im going down to york for a few days so that should take my mind of things a bit, just hoping i dont need to cancel if the follies get bigger. ive got a really bloated tummy and my boobs ache, im just trying to take things easy

dancing queen xx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Hi girls, well I am still on a break inbetween IUI's but been rowing with dh a lot result and the stress of it all is really getting to me - wonderign how you all cope, any advice helpful cause I am so very down right now.


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls,
  well went for my scan today and ive got one follie at 15 and two at 12 , so two have grown and one has stayed the same . since mon so just hope they grow by fri ...... im day 7 now     then went straight to h/b to get some weatgrass drink ha,,,,,,, then came home to try it tasted abit funny but willing to try anything, things we put are selfs through....... 
goodluck girls on the 2ww ..... 
  TO everyone else goodluck with treatment ..... 
    im of to do injec........... 
              belucky suziewong xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Tripitaka said:


> Stupid Q probably, but what do you mean by 'follie on CD2'? Were you getting too many big ones too early?


they wont let me take any drugs if I have a follicle in place at the beginning of my cycle - so a follicle had developed before my period and was still there, if they gave me clomid it would cause me to over stimulate - not a stupid question at all


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Aaaah - thanks for that *Dobbie*. It's all such a learning curve isn't it. My clinic doens't seem to do baseline scans so goodness knows what's going on with me right now - this is my last day of Clomid and then they scan me on Saturday morning - guess I'll find out then. Hope things start going better for you and good luck for 28th.

So, hello everyone I haven't 'spoken' with before - there seems to be a few new names here so "hi"! 

*Ba * - Yeay for Monkey!  Blast from the past eh? This nick name cropped up for me where I used to work in UK - our press officer had done some favour for me so I emailed to thank him and for no apparent reason wrote 'Monkey Magic!' at the end - he's called me Tripitaka ever since.  Noone else there got it... The whistle cloud calling move - is that where you blow and waggle your fingers in front of your mouth... I do that now and again... I'm not sure I can blame that on Clomid tho... seems I'm generally quite  ! Don't seem to have noticed too much bad stuff with Clomid - only on 50mg doses and this is first round tho so I assume there's time yet... Hope all your treatment is going well and you're managing to jab yourself ok. 

Fingers crossed as ever for everyone. Let's get some posi-vibes going here! We could have a 'virtual girls night in'... Let's get some good tunes on and get perked up with choccy and ready ourselves to tackle any poo that gets flung in our general direction. I'm currently listening to Amy Winehouse 'Rehab' - feel a bit like that sometimes!! She's maaaaad (but love her singin'!).

Taraaa my lovelies - let's get posi together.   

T x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Just a quick note to say i'll be testing in the morning..not holding out much luck as i've had AF pains all day...  

Trying not to think about it too much & have managed up until last night.  

Hubby bashed his head earlier is in agony & the kitten scratched my arms to pieces on Monday night so hoping that the week will end better.

Will let you all know ....

good luck to all

Jenny


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Good Luck for tomorrow Jenny - fingers crossed!


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

good luck jen, everyhting crossed for you this morning


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Wiccan lady - how you going today. Feeling any better? My DH and I have had a generally terrible time over the last few months. We have argued so much. It is the pressure of it all and I wish that I could offer some advice but Im sorry I am hopeless at relationships and just fumble along. All I can say is to try and remember that you are both under alot of pressure and to be kind to yourself and each other. 
I actually have a question for you on a completely different level that you may be able to help me with. Prepare yourself its a long story, but basically just before I started my last IVF DH and I went for a walk in the forrest in Stroud (maybe?) and I literally fell over an icon dedicated to the fertility goddess of the woods on the safe birth of a baby and asking for many more. Because I had knocked it over I straightened it all out again and said a little prayer. We were both really excited at the coincidence as my IVF was that week and well we ended up getting a BFP. Both DH and I still talk about the coincidence of it all. Can you recommend anything I could do this time around to thank the fertility goddess again?  I remember where the spot was in the forrest and could go there again. Any thoughts?

Tripitaka - yes the cloud blowing is the one you are thinking of   Talking of blast from the past they are playing 'talking heads: take me to the river' on the radio. Wow. Am I showing my age, Monkey and Talking Heads! I am also on a low dose this cycle. Its difficult isnt it because you wont the best chance but dont want the cycle cancelled. Good luck.

Saila - how you going hun? I keep thinking about you and hope you are OK?

Jen - good luck

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Haven't been brave enough to test yet.

Still have af pains...  i'll test in the morning as at least then if it's a BFN i can spend the morning recovering.  Last IUI i never made it to test day as came on 2 days early

Good luck to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Girls  

Sorry I haven't been around! It has all been so up and down!! I am being basted on Monday!! Woohoo


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone

Well sorry for not being about its been mad at work...  Well i am having my Hcg tonight, DH on lates and not back till 2am so waiting up for him!! fun... otherwise he has to wake me up to do it.. so think better to wait for him... 

Feel quite good actually a lot less stressed about the whole thing. I don't know if its the pressure of no basting this month... but i feel as if a load has been taken off my shoulders.. So we are to have lots of     over this week to see if the natural way might work....

Salia - good luck for Monday!!!   

Ba - think i might go and get the wheat stuff tomorrow..... well might as well try it!!!

Jenny - fingers and toes crossed for you!!   

Good luck to all of us!!!!    

Nova


----------



## Bumby (Jul 3, 2007)

HI Girls hope you are all ok
Just to update you with my scan...... there was one little heartbeat at 5.5 weeks... still very early but hurdle number one over!! There are 2 other sacs but they are empty? going back for a scan on 27th to see if there is any activity but nurse said they would probably just be absorbed or come way.

Just wanted to thank all the fab girls on here who have supported me through this IUI journey, will pop bak now and then to pick up your news and especially to congratulate the BFP's as I can feel some coming very soon

Love and   to you all

A special thanks to Nova, Saila, Tiggy, Triptaka, Twinbutterfly, Scousemouse, Span, Button, Tinks, zp, Davis and appleton xxx

Love Bumby xxxxx


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Well I've been to Spain for five days and arrived home late last night.  Logged on this morning and my oh my it's been busy on here!  Just spent the last 45mins catching up with everyones news so here goes........


Button - Sorry to hear that AF turned up and that your not able to have tx this month  .  Hopefully a month off will do you the world of good and your cyst will shrink on it's own.  I've read quite a bit about Zita West and decided that I'd try acupuncture as this is something that she recommends.  I've found that this has really helped me to stay more relaxed and calm about things and my acupuncturist has also given me some good advice on what I should and shouldn't be eating.  I'm in Herts too.  We're having our IUI tx privately and have decided that we'll have 3 cycles and then if needs be move onto IVF.  Our consultant has been great and referred us to Hammersmith Hospital before we started IUI so that we could move up the waiting list. We've just had our first appointment come through for IVF for early October.  I'm so so so hoping and praying that we won't need to go down this route.  I've also been taking cyclogest on my 2ww and all though I didn't experience any s/e on my first cycle I did have a heavier than normal AF last month.  Hope you're okay xx

Bumpy - I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well, take care of yourself hun xxx

Nova - Good to hear that you're feeling less stressed about things.  We've already decided that if this cycle doesn't work for us then we're going to have a month off IUI.  There's so much pressure on this emotional roller coaster that I think we need to have a bit of time out. Enjoy lots and lots of .

Salia - Great news on your follies and lining.  Good luck on Monday   

Tripitaka - I'm liking your new festive fertility song... Hope everything goes well with the scan today.  Did you move house yet?

Tiggy - Good luck with this tx I've got everything crossed that's it's 3rd time lucky for you    .

Ba - Glad to hear that you've finally been able to start your tx, good luck with this cycle  .  How are you getting on with your injections?  

Scousemouse - How are you hun?  How's the 2ww wait going for you?  When do you test?   

suzie-wong - Good luck with this cycle  

Karen - Love the dancing nun!  Glad to hear that you and your three little ones are doing well xxxx

dancingqueen  - Hope you have a lovely time in York.  How did your scan go yesterday?

twinbutterfly - Hope you're feeling better  

 to Amelia, Amanda, TLZ, Beaney, Francine, Dobbie and anyone else I've missed.  Good luck to everyone who's waiting for tx or on the 2ww   .  Let's hope we get some good news on here pretty soon       

Have a fab weekend everyone, love Tinks xx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hello everyone 
Well I  had my HCG today so starts my 2ww!!! This one will be different to the last two as no basting for me..... But feeling good about it all....

DH said i shouldn't even test this month and just wait and see if AF arrives... Not sure if I am strong enough to do that but who knows... This week has gone quick with school so think my 2ww might not be so long as the last two... Fingers crossed. Not sure if i test 14 days from today or 18days like on my other IUI's so will decide as I go along...

Well the sun is shining and all is good with the world.... Pos thoughts and vibes to us all!!!

            

Nova


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Didn't need to test this time as AF arrived in full force this morning.  Went round to my friends house to see her & her 4 week old daughter and we spent anout 2 hours crying together!!  She was as gutted as me & her hormones are all over hte place too  

DH has taken it badly and is now wondering about going straight to IVF.

As we're paying for all our t/x money is a factor and worried that if we have another 2 iui's we'll be reducing our savings for IVF.

Have any of you thought about how many attempts of IUI you'll have before moving to IVF?
xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well im so sorry jen,,,,,,   i know when my last iui didn't work i felt like not doing any more iui but had a month of and felt so much better for it and ready to go again and think ive coped better so far with this cycle,,,,,, 
well i went for scan yesterday and i had 1 follie at 18 and1 at 14 and another one at 12 which doesn't seem to be growing so looks like we will be going with 2 this cycle which i was upset yesterday as i really wanted there to be 3 ....... as I'm on max inject 225 ....... just hope when i go back on mon they've grown more    the nurse even said about ivf which made me think is this not going to work for us ...... 
      goodluck girls be luck  suzie-wong xxxxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Suzi wong

How many attempts have you had so far?

Like you i thought i;d copied better this time too!  

I've just enjoyed a glass of wine and may well finish the bottle with hubby tonight 
xx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi ladies - this is a complete cop out 'cos I'm flying about like an idiot gettin' everything sorted in the new house - who would ever have thought me and little ol' DH would have bought a house in America!! We've been living here for a good few years now but it's all very weird to think we own a place.

Anyway, so sorry but I've not had a chance to check in with all your news the last day or so.  The closing and moving all happened yesterday and we're just hooked up with internet so I logged in for a quick (and self indulgent, sorry) "me moment".

Went for my first ultrasound scan today and found I have a simple cyst on my right ovary - 40mm diam - apparently quite normal and nothing to worry about but of course the blasted thing has made my right ovary stay all small and so no good for IUI this month - cycle abandoned.    Now we have to wait and get a baseline scan CD3 next time to make sure the cyst has bogged off before cycle 2 of clomid. Have a feeling DH is scheduled to be out of state with work next month at a certain 'critical time' too so...

Feeling quite fightable now.   The house is fab (bought a new build and it's SO nice to have nice new shiny everything....and THREE loos too!  ) but the movers did too good a job of scratching and denting WAY too many things, and then the scan news on top of it all is making me feel a bit 'grrrr' and 'boohoo' and 'aaaarrrgh' just now.  Silly me.    Probs just tired and will no doubt bounce back tomorrow to face the world with a smile again.

Anyway, sorry for the moan - onwards and upwards eh?  Promise I'll catch up with all your stuff over the next few days and write something a bit more constructive (well, I can try!) next time.

Take care poppets.
T x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi girls  ,

Tripitaka - congratulations on buying your new home! so sorry this cycle has had to be abandoned  , I believe cycst are quite common when using ovary stimulating drugs.  Hopefully it will go away quickly so your next cycle can go ahead!

Jen_d - so sorry AF arrived hun   hope you enjoyed the wine!

suzie-wong - 2 follies is great hun, my clinic wont do IUI with more than 2 follies (that's what they told me anyway).  I'm sure your nurse only mentioned IVF as a back up plan.  Rally hope this will be your cycle hun!

karen - how are you feeling hun?  hope you and your 3 LO's are all doing well!

Nova - good luck hun, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you!  Everything corssed this will be your cycle to get a BFP!

Tinks06  - hope you had a fab time in Spain! I'm due to test tomorrow but am not expecting good news!

Bumby - thats great news, one little heartbeat, am so, so pleased for you hun!  Loads of sticky vibes still coming your way!  take good care of yourself!

♀saỉla♀  - good luck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you!

Wiccanlady - how are you feeling now, take it easy on yourself and your DH.  Having tx is as stressful as life gets  

dancingqueen - how are feeling now hun - hope the bloatedness has gone now!

twinbutterfly - hope your feeling better now hun, how's your 2ww going?  Hope the time flies by for you!

a big   to all I've missed, tis so hard to keep up with everyone as there are loads of us now!

me - am due to test tomorrow but I'm not holding out much hope, have had AF pains for the last few days and they are getting stronger.  Will be very surprised if I even get to test tomorrow as I'm sure AF is gonna arrive sometime today!  I wasn't expecting my 1st IUI to result in a BFP but I had hoped and prayed it would!  Feeling a little sorry for myself now and if AF is gonna show then I'd like it to be sooner rather than later so as not to prolong the agony IYKWIM.  I'm sure I'll bounce back in a few days when we start round No2.  Plus we have a patient information evening to attend on Tuesday, doesn't say what its for but I'm pretty certain its for IVF.  The whole thing lasts 2 hours so I'm sure it'll be very informative.  They take our photo's for our file too so that when you ring the clinc they can see who they're talking to - adds that personal touch I think.  Still have 2 more goes of IUI before starting IVF but as you know they brought my name further up the IVF waiting list so we can move quickly form IUI to IVF due to me having high levels og FSH, really hope it doesn't go as far as IVF though!

Hope you're all having a fab weekend.  Loads of     and     for us all!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Jen - sorry a/f arrived and I understand your worries as they are the same ones we are having at the moment. I have a DS conceived through IVF but after his birth I got a BFP naturally so now my ACU have refused us IVF for 2 years from the date of my last m/c. We have had to start again, 6 months of clomid and now IUI. My DH wants to change clinics to one that will just give us IVF especially as we are paying privately for it but I keep thinking that the ACU must have our best interests at heart and are doing it for a reason. But I am also worried that we will spend our IVF moneyand precious time on IUI. Its so difficult to know what to do isnt it?

Tripitaka - how goes the mighty states? How on earth have you managed a visa, they are like gold dust! Enjoy the new house and life, it must be quite a change. Bummer about the cyst, cant they drain it? You can tell I know nothig about IUI but I did have cysts drained when I had IVF so the treatment could continue.

Suzy-wong - great news about the scan, I know you would have liked more but 2 is still great and its all going ahead so good luck!

Nova - I know the clomid girls who had HCG shots had to wait 16 days to test as apparently it can give false +ve. Never had it myself so cant vouch for that though. Great to see you more relaxed, thats gotta help!

Saila -   Good luck!!!

Scousemouse - it aint over till the fat lady sings! But I can appreciate where your coming from cause when you have been doing this as long as us, well you just know dont you. Get drinking that whaetgrass juice for your FSH levels.

Hi to everyone else I have missed, Im a bit absent minded today as having another arguement with DH (Ive decided to call him FH today). So Im gonna bake then stuff myself with food! Ahhh nothing like comfort eating!
Ba
x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Scousemouse - I hope you're wrong about the AF pains     

Tripitaka - good luck in your new house.  And don't worry about that cyst.  I had one the same size after my 1st cycle and it was gone within a week or 2.  I didn't have one at the end of my 2nd cycle.

Jen - sorry AF showed up  

Suzie - My clinic wouldn't let me go ahead if there were 3 follies.  You're doing well with 2 follies.  Good luck for this cycle     

Nova - the length of your 2ww should be the same as if you basted as you've still had the trigger shot.  Good luck for this cycle.      Hope natural man made basting works for you this time   

Tinks - hope you enjoyed your trip to Spain

Bumby - I'm so glad everything went well with your scan.  You were lucky to see the heartbeat so early.

Saila - good luck with basting on Monday.  How many follies did you have in the end?

Wiccanlady - sorry to hear you're having DH troubles.  Sorry, but I've no advice to give you ... DH and I both stick our head in the sand and pretend all this isn't happening to us, we hardly ever talk about it.  That sounds nice and healthy, eh?!   

DancingQueen - how did your scan go on Friday?  I hope you had a nice time in York.

TwinButterfly - How are you feeling now?  I hope you're feeling better.  If not, maybe you should get in touch with your clinic just in case you've got some kinda infection (I feel like everything's gonna fall out when I have cystitis)

Ba - Total disaster!  I went into H&B for that wheatgrass cocktail stuff and they've run out.  They had nothing else to give me instead (quite glad about that seeing as your substitute stuff was like licking a fish's bottom!).  I'm taking spirulina, which I think does roughly the same kinda thing, so maybe the wheatgrass would've been overkill!!  

I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for my scan.  I've been feeling wee rumblings in my ovaries over the last couple of days so hopefully I've got a couple of nice follies warming up.  

I don't know if anyone remembers me waffling on about my sister who was going through her first IVF at the same time as I was going through my 2nd cycle.  Anyway, she tested yesterday and got a    I'm so excited for her I could burst.  It's taken her 4 years to get to this point, she's already done clomid and IUI.  Now all we need is for me to get a BFP this cycle and then me and her can be preggers together.  Please please please let that happen!

Take care

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tiggy - good to hear from you again!! Great news about your sister!! It will be lovely for the two of you to be preggie women together!!! XXXXX P.s it is healthy me and DH are just the same only talk about it when have pain or test time..... 

Trip- glad your house move went well.. You still going to take your new job?? I have an interview on Weds!! so fingers crossed. XX

Scouse- fingers crossed love, i know its a hard one when you feel in yourself its not worked, but there is still hope chickXXX

Salia - good luck XX

twin- hope you feeling better xx

Ba - its hard to know what to do, i have been thinking about what we will do if IUI don't work, and if we should do IVF but a little scared about it too....

Jen - have the bottle love, or two!!!!

Suzie - keep pos!!! dont mind what the nurse said....

good luck to anyone i have missed xxxx

Well I went for a walk with DH and furbaby today and now am chilling on sofa.. I should be preparing for interview on Weds so will do after this.... Feeling quite good and not so stressed about the whole tx thing. Don't think i realised how much it can effect you mentally, always felt so together but I think deep down it really does give you a kicking... So I think this month of no basting will actually help me sort my head out... Cheers Tiggy i will test the same as i would on a basting month...

Well off to get myself in the zone!! and prepare a presentation!!!!! 

Nova


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies 


      Jen- sorry to here your news,will be thinking of you  

    Sailia- good luck for Monday iv'e got my fingers crossed for you. 

    Well i'm due to have my scan & blood test on Wednesday & if all goes to plan IUI on Friday!!!!! 

    This will be my 4th go........!


    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
scousemouse-realy hope af stays away   
jen- hope you enjoyed your wine sending you abig hug x its so unfair when we put are selfs through this xxxx
davis- im drinking the wheatgrass hopeing it well help what day you on now 
tripita-good luck in your new house my house is up for sale at the moment 
tiggy- good news on your sister hope its your time to ,,,,,,,,,
  well i go back tmor for a scan realy hopeing my follies have grown this is my 3 iui so hope its my time got 1 more lefted after this one 
                      bye for now off to do injec 
                              belucky suzie-wong xxxxxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, AF arrived as predicted!


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Scousemouse

Sorry to hear that AF arrived    Take care of yourself 

Tinks xxxx


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Scousemouse - I'm so sorry that AF showed up  

Nova - I'm sure it's not healthy to avoid talking about TTC.  But I'm gonna worry about that at a later date, ie when I completely flip out and end up sectioned!  Good luck for your interview on Wednesday.   

Frannyt - good luck with your scan on Wednesday   

Suzie - how did your scan go today?

I've just remembered that someone said they were going through treatment at the same time as me but I can't figure out who it was.  Am I dreaming that, or am I just the worst cycle buddy ever?!!  Ba, I've a feeling it was you.  

I went for a scan today and I've got one follie at 13mm and one at 14mm, as well as quite a few other small ones.  Unfortunately my womb lining was only 5.5mm today, which I'm really disappointed about.  It's not normally really thick but I'm normally at about 6-7mm by now.  I've just scoffed 10 brazil nuts and now I feel sick.  I'm gonna take brazil nuts and selenium tablets for the next 2 days to see if I can thicken up my lining.

Take care

Txx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Scousemouse - so sorry. Life sucks dont it! I dont understand why good people have to suffer but I am sending you lots of  

Tiggy - you are not going round the bend it was me. I go for my first scan tomorrow to check follie size. I am worryingly optimistic. I keep thinking that its gonna work for me first time round. I know thats crazy isnt it especially as my clinic has only a 10% success rate. On one hand I keep thinking, 'hey I'll just be one of the 10%' and then on the other hand I think 'dont get your hopes up your only gonna hurt more when its a BFN'. Its a fine line between pma and delusion isnt it? I just get sick of crying each month and worse get sick of seeing the look on DHs face when I do it! Know one understands the pain we go through do they? Some days I feel like the freak that everyone whispers about and I know for a fact that when family and friends get BFPs how to tell me is a major discussion point and Im always the last to know!!

Suzie-wong - I am not sure what day I am on, I should know shouldnt I? I think it must be CD7?? Funny isnt it, you just hand your body over to the ACU and let them work it out! How you finding the wheatgrass? I am not drinking it at the moment because I have bought a large tub of vomit inducting powder and havent worked out what to do with it yet?

Francine - good luck, hopefully this is your cycle

Nova - good luck with the interview

Tiggy - its such great news that your sister had a BFP, it must give you such hope for yourself as well.

Trip - nice abreviation on the name   Still unpacking?

Saila - hope basting went well, now lots of BMS!!

Hi to everyone else. Im off to cook some more meals and freeze them for lazy days. How organised am I  
I will fill you in on my vaginal probing, follicle size and womb width tomorrow    Sorry but sometimes this all just gets too weird for me - Im sure you all understand. What with Baby dust (creepy), BMS (I like to call it FOD or F****ing On Demand), DH (mine is more like FH and the H stands for Head). But I wouldnt be without it at all!!  
Ba
x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
scousemouse- im so sorry hun, you must feel allfall i know its so hard when it doesnt work ,,,, i just felt like i had let dh down big hugs,,,,,,,
davis- good luck with scan tmor , the wheatgrass is so so find it hard to take but try to think why im doing it and realy hope its helping how old is your little boy ,,, 
tiggy- follies sound good dont know much about womb linning mine about 6 what should it be ,,,,,,,,, 
saila - hope basting was ok wish you lots of luck ,,,,,,,,
  well went for scan today and things looked better got one follie at 23 and one at 20 so basting on wed ,,,,, just realy hope this is are time as it are 3 go ,,,,, do the injec at 10 tonight . 
        belucky suzie- wong xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Jen, sorry to hear your news


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Jen I am so sorry it didn't work for you honey  

I was basted today but I don't think I had a very good womb lining as it was dropping so quickly die to coasting for a week!

I feel very crampy but am all tucked up in bed  

xxxxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Morning all,

Karen - Am so pleased your scan went well hun   take good care of yourself and your 3 LO's!  Its great they've given you a date for C section.  You know exactly when you gonna meet you babbies!

♀saỉla♀ - good luck hun, hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you.  Take it easy.

suzie-wong - good luck hun, 2 follies is great!  Hope the injection went ok!

Davis - the indignities we put ourselves through   but its all in a good cause!  Its hard when we have a negative cycle but with each cycle we get a step closer to our very own BFP (well thats my way of thinking today - tomorrow it'll probably change  ).  Good luck for your scan today - hope things are progressing well!

Tiggy - a big congratulations to your sister!!!!  Don't worry about cracking up, have been close to it myself a few times over the years, use your family, RL friend and virtual friends to prop you up during the bad times - its what we're all here for hun!  

frannyt - good luck for your scan tomorrow - hope all is as it should be, ready for basting on Friday!

Nova - am thinking about you hun!  good luck this cycle, truely hope this is the one for you, take care and rest up!

Kissybear - Where are you hun, hope things are ok with you!!!!!

a big   to anyone I've missed!

Me - Thank you ladies for all the hugs!!! starting getting my head together now after a good nights sleep!  Rang clinic yesterday and this cycle they're not scanning me until cd10 so am starting clomid tonight, back to night sweats, nausea,  , my poor DH!  We have an IVF patient information evening tonight from 7-9pm am sure by the time its over my head will be bursting with all the info.  Really hoping it's not going to get aas far as IVF but I suppose its good to have a back up plan.  Got to admit to being a little scared / nervous about IVF but keep telling myself a) it'll  be worth it if it results in a BFP b) loads of women go through it every day so, so can I c) things are never as bad as you imagine them to be
and d) IUI could work making IVF unecessary!

Have a great day all!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Well just got back from scan and I dont know what to think so need some honest advice. Please be brutally honest with me Im the sort of woman who appreciates it.
So my lining is 9mm which I am happy with, I have one follie at 13mm which is OK and 14 at 8 & 9mm. So is that bad They mentioned cancelling treatment! They also said that I might just have the one follie or one of the 14 might 'race ahead'. They also said with this many follies because Im PCOS they might not contain eggs. So basically they dont know what will happen which is understandable as they arent God! What do you reckon? Advice please. I am back for a rescan on Thursday.

Scousemouse - dont be frightened by IVF, it is very similar to the tx you are having already but with higher success rates (OK and a bit more money and side effects). But I must say I positively embrace IVF and cant wait because I know that it will triple my chances of BFP comparred to IUI and thats gotta be better. Enjoy the evening, I remember sitting in ours and looking at all these couples and wondering about IF and tx and BFPs and feeling sadness that we all had ended up there. But now I have my DS I know that I will go through anything over and over again for that reward.

Saila - how you feeling? Sorry to get so personal on you but have you been having BMS as well and did you before hand? I am asking because I am curious to know what we should do (honest Im not perverted)  

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

everyone

Sorry, just a quickie from me today. 

I'm due to test on Saturday but today I've started to get AF pains, so now I'm convinced that this second cycle of IUI hasn't worked.  I'm trying my best to stay positive but as you all know it's hard  

Hope all you girls are okay.  

Speak soon, Tinks xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

tinks, i know how you're feeling hun but keep your chin up, loads of women get AF pain and a few days later a BFP!

thinking of you and praying you get a BFP on Saturday  

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls, 
Just thought we could all do a little quiz to get to know each other better. Just copy and paste to put your answers in.

1. Whats your nickname?
2. Trainers or heels?
3. G string or granny pants?
4. What car do you drive?
5. One superpower; what would it be?
6. How do you spoil yourself?
7.Favourite alcoholic drink?
8.What makes you angry?
9.Where's your favourite city?
10.Sport or sofa?
11.Designer or high street?
12.Text or talk?
13. Mates or your man?
14.What was your favourite children's book?
15.Favourite fast food?
16.Top 3 films of all time? 
17.Most magical time of your life?
18.Do you speak any other language?
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island?
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you).....


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thought I'd start it off:

1. Whats your nickname? Ba, Barb, Barry
2. Trainers or heels? flats
3. G string or granny pants? granny
4. What car do you drive? merc estate
5. One superpower; what would it be? time travel
6. How do you spoil yourself? shopping, eating and drinking
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? champagne
8.What makes you angry? people who abuse my personal space!!
9.Where's your favourite city? London but its a love hate relationship
10.Sport or sofa? sofa
11.Designer or high street? designer or as close as I can afford to it
12.Text or talk? text
13. Mates or your man? man
14.What was your favourite children's book? Shockheaded Peter
15.Favourite fast food? Sushi
16.Top 3 films of all time? Monty Pythons Life of Brian, Jaws, American Beauty
17.Most magical time of your life? birth of my DS
18.Do you speak any other language? does Australian count?
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? George Clooney
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... Im Australian


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

What a great idea, something to take my mind off things...

1. Whats your nickname? Trixibelle
2. Trainers or heels? Heels
3. G string or granny pants? G string
4. What car do you drive? Saab Convertible
5. One superpower; what would it be? Invisibility
6. How do you spoil yourself? Shopping, shopping, shopping
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? Red wine or Vodka
8.What makes you angry?  Liars
9.Where's your favourite city? New York or Sydney - can't decide
10.Sport or sofa? Sofa
11.Designer or high street? Bit of both
12.Text or talk? Talk
13. Mates or your man? My man (he's my best mate)
14.What was your favourite children's book? Chicken Licken
15.Favourite fast food? Chinese
16.Top 3 films of all time? Anchorman, Dirty Dancing and Shawshank Redemption
17.Most magical time of your life?  My wedding day
18.Do you speak any other language?  Tiny bit of French (only what I remember from school) but want to learn Spanish
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? Only no only one thing ...... my ipod
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I help people organise the most amazing days of their lives. I'm a wedding planner.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ba - I'm not sure what to say about your vast quantity of follies.  It may be that the smaller follies don't grow any more and you only get a few dominant follies.  I over stimulated on my 1st cycle and they gave me the trigger shot early.  My lead follicle was 17.5mm, a second one was 15.5mm and the rest were about 12 or 13.  However, I didn't have anywhere near as many follies as you.  Are you doing this privately or through NHS?  I know that my clinic says that if they abandon a cycle they don't count that as a go and you start again from scratch on a lower dose.  Someone on here, can't remember who, was offered follicle reduction.  I think that's where they get rid of the smaller follies using IVF egg collection techniques only leaving a few bigger follies.  Or would your clinic consider converting to IVF this cycle?  I hope I've not confused you further, this is all a bunch of random thoughts!

Take care

Txx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls  

Still on bedrest had a little walk today but thats it.

1. Whats your nickname? Bella
2. Trainers or heels? Heels
3. G string or granny pants? G string
4. What car do you drive? Ford Focus
5. One superpower; what would it be? To Be Invisible
6. How do you spoil yourself? loads of chocolate
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? vodka and sunny delight
8.What makes you angry? Lies
9.Where's your favourite city? Somerset
10.Sport or sofa? sofa  
11.Designer or high street? High Street
12.Text or talk? Both
13. Mates or your man? Both
14.What was your favourite children's book? The Worst Witch or My Naughty Little Sister
15.Favourite fast food? Fish and Chips
16.Top 3 films of all time? hmmm a hard one....
17.Most magical time of your life? Watching the sunset on a mountain
18.Do you speak any other language? Fluent Spanish
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? My Hubby
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I'm Fragile deep down


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Ba ~ I had 29 follicles last Friday but my Oestrogen levels were at 5000 and dropping drastically so they basted me this me Monday gone as it was likely not all of them had follies


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

1. Whats your nickname? Julie, Jules, Julsy, Donkey (because I talk too much like Donkey from Shrek!)
2. Trainers or heels? Heels
3. G string or granny pants? G string
4. What car do you drive? the perfect car for me ... a Renault Megane ... a cheeky little number with a huge ****!
5. One superpower; what would it be? Does being a genie count as a superpower? If I was a genie I could grant everyone's wish to be a mummy!  
6. How do you spoil yourself? Eating, shopping, eating
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? White wine
8.What makes you angry? selfish people
9.Where's your favourite city? San Francisco and Hong Kong
10.Sport or sofa? Sofa
11.Designer or high street? High street
12.Text or talk? Text
13. Mates or your man? My man (but only when he's in a good mood/not at work/not golfing/not at the gym/not at the footie ... hey, do you think I'm not preggers cos DH is never around when I need him?!!)
14.What was your favourite children's book? I can't remember any children's books. I must've been either deprived or illiterate as a child, I'm not sure which.
15.Favourite fast food? Indian
16.Top 3 films of all time? errrrrr ..... ummmmm .... I can't think of a single film. I'm rubbish at this!!  
17.Most magical time of your life? My wedding day
18.Do you speak any other language? I can order drinks in French, Spanish and German, and that's about it!
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? My ghd hair straighteners (obviously I'd build some kind of electricity generator out of palm leaves and conch shells!)
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I once volunteered for a Police identity parade and got picked out by a witness ... seemingly I look like a shop lifter!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks girls, I think that I will end up with just one follie. I asked about converting to IVF and follicle reduction and they dont do either!! But if it looks like a cancelled cycle I will ring around and see if I can find a clinic that will accept me at the last moment for IVF if I can convert to that. Im sure that someone in Harley Street will take my money! Will have to see what Thursday holds.

Tinks - I was watching the Shawshank Redemption just the other night and saying how great it was. So sad and yet so uplifting! Wish I could say my man is my best mate, but I hate his guts right now   Its my hormones (and his attitude - we had an arguement so he rang up his mum and told her!!!!!!)   He's 43! Someone save me! 

Saila - hey two invisible girls! You and Tinks! Sounds very relaxing staying in bed, are you watching daytime TV? I love those kind of days, reading, crapy TV, getting dressed in the afternoon. And its all for a good cause!

Tiggy - everyone should be able to order a drink where ever they go and I think that you have that covered with French, Spanish, German and English. My hero!!!  

Hi to everyone else. Well off to watch Venus on DVD!
Ba
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks!

Sending YOU lots of love, positive vibes, kisses and cuddles...

[fly]     [/fly]

Lots of Love,
Kissy Bear​


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

"OOOOPPS!!! This computer has a mind of its own sometimes"

hi girls,
Davis -follies sound good you mite find when you go back on thurs same follies haven't grown and only the main 1 or 2 have. This happend to me, i also had one cycle abandoned. Great list, will do it tomorrow as to tired at the moment.
Will be going for blasting tomorrow which is something i dread as i find it very painful.
Salia....Hope you are enjoying your bed rest, I will be in a similar position as you tomorrow but i can't see me getting much time to rest!!!! Did you rest when you did your other cycles??.

GOOD-LUCK & GOD-BLESS
        "BE-LUCKY"
      SUZIE-WONG


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!  

Suzie ~ I had an afternoon of rest with the last cycle I sadly got a BFN  

Davis ~ I am now the ultimate fan of crappy daytime TV! I love Jeremy Kyle  

Well back at work for me girlies   Am taking it easy though


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls , WELL TODAY THE IUI DAY WHICH I HATE THIS BIT........ dh has gone to do his bit at one hospial then we have to go and get it ........ you know what ...... and drive about 20 miles to another hospial for the me bit does anyone else have to do this...........
well girls keep your fingers crossed for as ........ weve been though so much hard times and just long for the light at the end of a long tunnel 
                          luv suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck Suzie!!


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies

  
      Suzie- Goodluck I hope everything went ok??


    I had my scan today,I had 3 lots of 7 on my left & a 12 & a big 24 on my right!!!! 

    Womb linning was 10.5
      
    So im in on Friday to be Basted at about 4.30pm........

  Salia- how are you getting on hun


      to all of you ladies out there.

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popping in to say hello and good luck to all you IUI girls, i used to be one too so its nice to see how everyone is doing!!

Sending you all loads of positive thoughts for wotever stage your at!!    

I have to start gonal F injections tomorrow and I'm scared, not had to stick needle in myself before, anyone got any tips!!?


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Haven't been on here for a while so looks like I have quite a lot to catch up with.

Scousemouse, really sorry to hear that AF turned up for you.  Was really hoping it would e a BFP for you.  You sound quite positive though.  Hope your new cycle is going OK.  

Tinks - hope the evil witch is staying away for you.  Keep your chin up.  

Tiggy - Hope the follies are still growing and that your lining has caught up a bit.  I don't think that my lining was great either although I have to say I didn't ask them how thick it was and they seemed to think that everything was OK. 

Suzie-Wong - hope your basting went well today.  Not a pleasant prospect is it but it might get you the result you want.  Fingers crossed for the 2ww.  

Davis - like the Q&A, will do it after this.  Depending on what dose of medication you are on your next scan should really show that not all of the follies are continuing to grow.  I had quite a few which stopped at about 8mm so hopefully a couple will keep growing and the others will stop.  Good to be thinking about trying somewhere else to convert to IVF if your clinic doesn't do it.  It is all a bit hit and miss with the dosages of drugs they give you on your first try.  Fingers crossed it is good news for you.

Jen -  sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you.  Hope you are doing OK.  

Tripitaka - you are in my rubbish gang of cyst on ovary.  I can't believe that your hospital didn't check you out before you started on Clomid.  It seems stupid to be taking medication for no reason.

Saila - good luck with the 2ww.  Sounds like you did the right thing tucking yourself up in bed and watching daytme TV trash!  

Francine - good luck for your basting on Friday.

Tiggy - Great news about your sister.  IVF may be harder but the success rates really are something to keep us all positive that it can work if any of us have to go that.  Hoping that your follies are coming along nicely.

Nova - hoping that the natural method has been fun for you.  Hope that the interview went well today.

Bumby - great news about the scan and the heartbeat.

I'm fine.  Getting used to my month off and am well into it now.  I am trying to be optimistic so will be embarking on the BMS au naturele this month.  I am still convinced it will happen one day  

Sorry to everyone I have missed, it takes ages to write these posts!

Wishing you all lots of love and luck.

Button xx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Whats your nickname? This will give the game away to anyone who knows me, Bloomers 
2. Trainers or heels? Heels
3. G string or granny pants? G String
4. What car do you drive? Peugeot 206
5. One superpower; what would it be? Time Travel.  Anyone read the time travellers wife, very good...
6. How do you spoil yourself? Chocolate
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? Mojitos
8.What makes you angry? Rudeness
9.Where's your favourite city? New York
10.Sport or sofa? Sofa of course
11.Designer or high street? High Street
12.Text or talk? Talk
13. Mates or your man? Man but love my mates too!
14.What was your favourite children's book? What do people do all day by Richard Scarry
15.Favourite fast food? Curry
16.Top 3 films of all time? Dirty Dancing, Dirty Dancing and Dirty Dancing!
17.Most magical time of your life? Predictably my wedding day and also the day we got engaged.
18.Do you speak any other language? No but think I probably should have learnt.
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? Hubby of course.
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I have a degree in Cellular Pathology!


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I am currently undergoing my first IUI treatment, i have had 7 days injections and went back to hospital Monday for the scan. The biggest follicle was 13mm so the doctor gave me another 3 days worth of Met injections and i have to go back tomorrow for my next scan to see if follicles are more than 16mm this time.

The question i have is that i always ovulate on day 14 which will be friday! How does the whole basting thing work? Does it mean that if they are reasonable size tomorrow and i can go ahead that they will give me some kind of injection to make me ovulate? But what if i ovulate naturally before they do this
Its all a bit confusing 1st time around i think 

Also DH had a border line seman test when we were put forward for this treatment but the issue we had was he was away in the USA for 6 days and when he got back i sent him in to give the sample and so it was 8 days worth of none 

The nurse had said it was border line but next time only leave it 2 days. Well i did start him on the zinc tablets on Monday but how do you know when the 2 days are? i am concerned that if i go tomorrow and all is well they might do the basting Friday which is my normal ovulation day but that means that today is the 2 days before  

Am i confusing everyone? coz i am confusing myself.

Anyway can anyone please a lighten me on this a little of what will happen if all is well tomorrow and how long after this scan does it normally take to do the basting? or if i have ovulated naturally in the mean time does this affect the treatment

Thanks

Gail
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO WEARS BRIDGET JONES!!! My   is too big for G strings!  

Gail - you sound just like me! We are actually the same way through our cycle and both our DHs have boarderline samples. I am really worried about DH sample as he has just decided that ttc is all up to me and not looking after himself. He's in for a shock next week. His last sample was 21million, I read that half of that usually goes in the wash so he would have 10million for IUI and I also read that anything below 10million and they recommend IVF instead. I hope that it is either way over 10million or a bit under. It sounds strange but I would sooner just move onto IVF without messing about with IUI if their is no real chance of it working or to have a good sample with a decent chance of success. I cant answer your questions so hopefully one of the other girls will help out, but in terms of BMS just go for every 2 or 3 days and you should be fine. I think they usually give you 2 days notice of basting anyway.

Button - cellular pathology? Is that like viral germies and blood groups or more like cell division? So interesting, you could tell us all whether ET at blast stage is best or after 3 days with IVF? I loved the time travellers wife. I would also love to time travel but dont fancy arriving naked!

Kizzymouse - I was freaking on my first Gonal F injection. When I did IVF I had a funny blue pen that you loaded the needle into and then pressed against you and pushed a button - so you didnt see the needle and a machine fired the injection. It was loud and startling but I liked it better because you didnt have to actually stick the needle in. I have a Gonal F pen and its really yuck but IT DOESNT HURT AT ALL! You will be amazed! Good luck!

Francine - I am confused. I was told that you ov anytime after a follie reaches 18 or 19mm but usually within 2 days. Now this was by my ACU when I had tracking with clomid. And I always had bloods 7 days after an 18mm scan to confirm ov. So if you are 24mm wouldnt you ov any second? I am sure that your clinic are correct (Im actually peed off that mine may have messed up my clomid), but how do you know it wont happen before Friday? What size follie does ov occur at? Good luck for Friday.

Suzie-wong - does basting hurt Please say no   It sounds like a horrid journey you and your DH do. Im in London so I have to say I have alot of clinic choices (we are also paying privately) so dont have to do that, it all happens at one place. Good luck!!

Saila - hows work? Zita West says eat red foods, put a hot wheat bag on your womb, no hot baths, no exercise (keep blood going to womb) and lots of positive visualisation! 

Nova, Scousemouse, Jen, Kissy bear, Tinks, Tiggy, Tripitaka, Wiccanlady and everyone else a big HELLO! Hope your all well. 
Ba
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Franny ~ That womb lining sounds fantastic!!

Button ~ Enjoy the break. I really enjoyed my break before this try.

Gail ~ Give IUI a shot. A lot of ladies DH's border line semens have gotten there  

BA ~ I am trying to forget all about the 2ww   Does that count as positive?  

Loads of tummy pains girls! They are killing me!! I don't know why I have them! Might ring consultant!


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Well I've been having AF pains on and off most of the week and no other symptoms to suggest that this cycle maybe a BFP.  I'm due to test on Saturday but on my last cycle my AF turned up the day before I was due to test so I'm dreading waking up tomorrow.  One minute I've convinced myself that it's not going to happen this cycle and the next I'm thinking well it ain't over till it's over, so I'm having a mixed negative and positive mental attitude and it's driving me up the wall   


Salia - Have you spoken to you clinic yet?  I hope you're okay.

Gail - Hope you have your basting soon and that everything will be okay for you.

Scousemouse - Hope cycle number 2 is your lucky cycle.

Button - Enjoy your month of au natural.

Suzie-Wong - Good luck on the 2ww.  Hope it doesn't drive you as   as it has me!!!!!

Ba - Loved the little quiz you posted the other day.  

Hi to everyone else. Lots of luck, love and    

Tinks xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Davis I did first injection and it DIDNT HURT!!! I didnt feel a thing, I actually prefer it to auto injector cos didnt like the bang it made!!

good luck to all you iui girls, I'm off back over to IVF threads but wish you all lots of bfp's!!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls .
    well was basted yesterday so now on 2ww ....... did hurt me but could be because i have emotr....... spend rest of day laying on bed hopeing that it well help me get a good result...... not saying word.........     got tummy pains today so taking it easy didnt have any pains last time so hopeing its a good sign.....
fancine -good luck on fri my cilinc says for dh to leave it 3 days but no longer than 5 days dh sperm was 40mill yesterday ....
kizzymouse- injec are fine babe you get so used to them i find this the easy bit.
parkes- hope follies grow babe .........  
davis-were would i get a wheat bag from . goodluck with your scan tmor.
sailia- did you have tummy pains last time x ive also had alot moor pains this time let me know what clinc says........
tinks- realy hope af stays away babe send you same  x 
  well take care everyone lets hope we get lots of you know what soon xx 
                     
                                     suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

AHHHHH, Have totally messed this cycle up!!

OK so its a long story but here goes:
Have been fighting with DH for 9 days!! Yep you heard right, only a couple of days in the same bed during that time. Have only just last night made up. No BMS cause we wanted to kill each other then were too worn out from fighting.

So went for scan this morning and I have a follie at 21mm!! They gave me my trigger there and then and I am being basted tomorrow. 

Well I didnt expect that at all. I didnt have my drugs with me I had to use theres and then there is the whole issue of DH sample! I told them we hadnt had BMS for 9 days so they had a meeting and came back and told us to have BMS at lunchtime today and then give sample tomorrow at 10am for basting at 12. So I raced home dragged DH away from work and did the deed. Afterwards I was explaining it all to him and he told me he had a w*nk on Monday or Tuesday he cant remember which!! I am in such a tizzy!!! Now we are gonna have a really bad sample for basting when we probably didnt need to have BMS today! They said it would be better to have some sperm waiting for the egg from today and a bad sample tomorrow rather than a bad sample tomorrow only. But if he spent his load on Monday then it would have been 4 days not 9 or 3 days which is perfect!! Ahhh! That'll teach me to stand my ground!

Also my lining is only 7.5mm which they said was above the minimum but not that great. Funny cause it was 9mm 2 days ago so someone or something is wrong there?

So if it was a 10% chance before hand what is it gonna be with a bad sample and thin lining! 3%, 2% or 1%!  

Sorry for the me post - I really am panicing. Off to Google all this and see if I can make any sense of it all!
Ba
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry for gate crashing again!!

Davis hun, I would think a fresh sample is better than an old one?
I dont know, but why do they tell you to keep having bms when ttc?
Surely it wouldnt be a good sample if having bms everyday?

Ask clinic hun, good luck


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Kizzymouse - yes they decided that a sample 22 hours after BMS was better than a sample after 9 days abstenance. But because my Dh is a w*nker - literally - we neednt have been in this position. Oh well, spilt milk and all that. Will just have to see what the sample is tomorrow.

Saila - do you think you have OHSS? I had it and it was stabbing pains in my stomach and then a moving pain around my tummy which was the fluid moving around and bumping to organs. Drink lots and lots of water, take pain killers and phone your clinic and talk to someone. They can do a scan and see what happening. The good news is I was told when I had it that it correlated with a BFP more often than not.
Ba
x


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello fellow IUIers!

After posting on the introductions forum, i had a lovely message from tinks to come and join you girls here, so here i am.
DH & I are on our 2nd IUI with our test date approaching fast (wed 26th) and i'm having the usual up & down days. 
I had back ache and a heavyness feeling down below yesterday, convinced myself that it was -ve rather than +ve. and today theres been nothing??!!
I would love to stop over analsing everything.

I have everything crossed for all you ladies that are testing soon. Lots of fairy dust coming you way.

Xmaspud xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Xmaspud sending you loads and loads of       for you test day.

Davis- Oh My God you just make me laugh so much i have to pull myself off the floor when i read your messages! I can just imagine your face when your hubby told you that!   
I went today for my scan and i had 1 at 13.5 and about 4 at 12ish so the nurse seemed a little unsure of what to do with me so she rang the consultant and they have decided to give me another 75met powder for injection today and he himself wants to scan me tomorrow morning!! I have had more action with that machine than with DH this week!!
I am also confused about us having BMS as she said yes do it over weekend and we will look to do the basting Monday but after the phone call with consultant she said not to do anything and if we did to use a CONDOM!!!! Yes ehhhh    as it may be too risky 

So i am super confused now  

suzie-wong- good luck also with your 2ww sending you lots of    also

Tinks06 - positive thinking Hun and I'm sure all will become good for you    

Salia- keep your chin up and     to you too.

Anyone i have missed out   

Gail
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Afternoon My Darlings  

Xmaspud ~ I am on the 2ww too honey!! I am keeping everything including my legs crossed for us  

BA ~ OMG It feels like something is moving around in my tummy I thought it was trapped wind    I tried ringing clinic but they said the consultant isn't there today so I will ring tomorrow. &.5 isn't a bad lining honey!!

Tinks ~ I hope that you get your BFP hon!!!


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

1. Whats your nickname? Dee
2. Trainers or heels? trainers but love heels as only 5"1 but cant walk in them!!!!
3. G string or granny pants? G
4. What car do you drive? new swift
5. One superpower; what would it be? Bush at least i might be able to talk some sense into him!
6. How do you spoil yourself? bubble baths, choc, very good red wine, and great books
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? very good red wine
8.What makes you angry? people being unkind and nasty for no reason
9.Where's your favourite city? Chester
10.Sport or sofa? sofa
11.Designer or high street? high street
12.Text or talk? both depends on time and mood
13. Mates or your man? man.... 
14.What was your favourite children's book? All Harry Potters
15.Favourite fast food? Indian
16.Top 3 films of all time? Notting Hill, Love Actually, Lord of the Rings
17.Most magical time of your life? wedding day
18.Do you speak any other language? Del boy French
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? Ipod and solar charger
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I just got a NEW Job!!!!


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Just thought we could all do a little quiz to get to know each other better. Just copy and paste to put your answers in.

1. Whats your nickname? Ginger Scouse!
2. Trainers or heels? Im quite tall so maye balarina pumps but i don't like trainers! does that mean heels? Yeah probably
3. G string or granny pants? G-string! 
4. What car do you drive?Peogeot 206cc
5. One superpower; what would it be?xray vision to see sexy men naked! 
6. How do you spoil yourself?Shopping! 
7.Favourite alcoholic drink?Rose wine 
8.What makes you angry?DH's Time keeping! 
9.Where's your favourite city?Prague Oh how fab 
10.Sport or sofa?SOFA!! 
11.Designer or high street?Designer if living at mums but high street when have a house 
12.Text or talk?Text and talk depends on who  
13. Mates or your man?Man!! 
14.What was your favourite children's book?topsy and tim!! OMG i used to love them 
15.Favourite fast food?maccy D's 
16.Top 3 films of all time? Leon,save the last dance,top gun! 
17.Most magical time of your life?wedding day in st lucia 
18.Do you speak any other language?Nope 
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island?My husband! ahh 
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you).....Im a ginger!! lol


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi girls.

Thanks for the words of encouragement they go a long way and I need them as I'm driving myself insane.

Nova - Congrats on the new job?  

Xmaspud - Nice to see you've joined this thread.  These girls are amazing and have so many kind words and support to offer everyone and each other.

Parkes - I love Save the Last Dance.  Ooo might watch it tomorrow as DH is out with his mates.  Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Ba -        oh I couldn't stop laughing when I read your post.  My DH is a pain when it comes to no BMS before basting -must be so hard for them ahhh !!! 

 to everyone else.  

Tinks xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks... Being thinking about you all and was hoping to return to more BFP's... 
             

1. Whats your nickname? Kissy Bear
2. Trainers or heels? Trainers... Heels would mean that I am taller than DH  
3. G string or granny pants? G-string ONLY!  
4. What car do you drive? BMW convertable
5. One superpower; what would it be? To rewind time...  
6. How do you spoil yourself?  MMMM... Reading, sports, Gym includes sauna & jacuzzi, gardening and just special time all to myself!  
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? MMMM... Lager, Wine, Baileys, Whiskey... all depends on my mood...
8.What makes you angry? Expectations...
9.Where's your favourite city? Cape Town
10.Sport or sofa? Sports 
11.Designer or high street? A little of everything including car boot sales...
12.Text or talk? Both - enough to exceed both limits!
13. Mates or your man? Man
14.What was your favourite children's book? The Hobbit  
15.Favourite fast food? KFC  
16.Top 3 films of all time? Lake House, Fried Green Tomatoes, Steel Magnolias 
17.Most magical time of your life?  I find this question difficult because I cant find one that exceeds the other...
18.Do you speak any other language? Afrikaans (Dutch) 
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? DH could be helpful  
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I played "sports" for my country 

I didn't realise how difficult some of the questions could be... Scousemouse I am looking forward to reading yours...
*Fingers crossed for everyone waiting for surge, basting and 2ww and all goes to plan *
             

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Good evening ladies,

FINALLY I have found all the bits and cables etc for my computer after the house move - hubby's laptop was never available enough so I'm almost back now...

LOADS to catch up on with you all - maybe tomorrow. For now I figured I'd faff a few minutes doing the q's until I have to go collect DH from work...

1. Whats your nickname? Tripitaka, Jayney-jobblers (... when I was small)
2. Trainers or heels? Trainers mostly (or flip-flops in the summer) but lurve a good pair of killer heels... wore 4" Gina 'Zetas' on my wedding day and they're so bling and tall and fabby...
3. G string or granny pants? granny defs (well, mostly 'boy shorts' type and bikinis). Gs only on special occasions...  am I dull??
4. What car do you drive? a Plymouth Breeze... or the 'Devon Wind' as we call it... DH is from there and has been known to 'toot' quite loudly on occasion! 
5. One superpower; what would it be? Super-kindness... seriously, the world would benefit SO much from genuine kindness all round (FF is a great e.g.!)
6. How do you spoil yourself? Depends on the weather/my mood: shopping, going to a posh spa, 'pottering' in the garden, reading a good book while eating choccy and sipping summat nice...
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? Cocktails - the pinker the better!
8.What makes you angry? Incompetence, fakes, liars... movers and builders at the mo too! 
9.Where's your favourite city? Burlington VT, USA. Lucky since I live there! Like London too, but just to visit and buy posh shoes.
10.Sport or sofa? Both - mostly the sofa lately when I've not been running about moving house etc.  Waiting for the snow to get back out skiing 
11.Designer or high street? Both
12.Text or talk? Both
13. Mates or your man? Man (friends are so important too tho)
14.What was your favourite children's book? Loved all the Enid Blyton ones - 'Folk of the Far Away Tree' anyone?? Also, all those Malory Towers ones.  
15.Favourite fast food? Moe's (great little tex/mex downtown here - their burritos are to die for!)
16.Top 3 films of all time? Dirty Dancing, Dumb and Dumber, and The Goonies...I like lots of serious ones too of course 
17.Most magical time of your life? Wedding day, hands down. So emotional, so perfect. I was moving out to the States with DH just after so everyone was ultra weepy and everything meant so much. Had our reception (and stayed for two more days incl. an all day couples session in the spa) at Seaham Hall too which is the _ultimate _ if any of you ladies fancy a superb pamper-tastic get away in the North.
18.Do you speak any other language? Reasonable in French, a tiny bit of Italian, a smidge of Swahili and I'm quite fluent in American now (surprising how many language barriers there are)
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? DH (or maybe Captain Jack Sparrow...  Mmmm!)
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I used to breed and show pedigree Suffolk sheep


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Pains have subsided today so maybe I didn't have OHSS


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

1. Whats your nickname? I have loads, different people have different nicknames for me (Binny, Scousemouse, BumBags, are just a few)
2. Trainers or heels? Have to wear heels for work but much prefer trainers
3. G string or granny pants? Depends  , most of the time granny pants but on special occastion G string  
4. What car do you drive? I can't drive  
5. One superpower; what would it be? To become invisible when in an uncomfortable situation
6. How do you spoil yourself? I don't, I let my DH spoil me instead!  
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? Ohhhh, haven't had an alcoholic drink in quite some time (not through choice, due to meds I take for the hyperprolactinoma) but I really used to like southern comfort with lime and lemonade
8.What makes you angry? Clomid 
9.Where's your favourite city? Not got a favourite City but the place we spent our honeymoon is my favourite place in the whole world (a little greek island called Zakynthos)
10.Sport or sofa? Sofa defo, can be such a lazy cow  
11.Designer or high street? High St
12.Text or talk? Both, my phone never stops, my DH texts me about 20 times a day!
13. Mates or your man? Man
14.What was your favourite children's book? The Lion, the witch and the wardrobe
15.Favourite fast food? Maccies  
16.Top 3 films of all time? Pretty Women, Shawshank redemption, Assasin
17.Most magical time of your life? My Wedding Day
18.Do you speak any other language? Nope
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? My DH but I think after a few weeks we may get on each others nerves!!!!
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you)..... I am so shy in RL (sorry its nothing more exciting)


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

No personals from me today cos I'm not in the mood.  My sister lost her baby yesterday.

Quick update on me.  Got 1 dominant follie at 19mm, 2 or 3 at 13mm and 2 or 3 at 12mm.  Womb lining 8.4 (thickest it's ever been so pleased about that).  Gotta phone clinic at 1:00 today.  Depending on results of blood test I either need to do my trigger shot tonight or another puregon injection asap (I might have to shoot up in the work toilets ... oh the dignity of it all!)

Kissy Bear - lookin good hun!  Your pic has made me laugh.  

Take care

Tx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sister news Tiggy big   for you all

Why is life such a *****?


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tiggy

I'm so so sorry to hear about your sister.  Big hug for your sister  and one for you too  

Take care, Tinks xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
tiggy-im so sorry hun on your sister news life so unfair BIG HUGS XXXXXX
saila- glad your feeling better x ive been in alot moor pain this time too.
davis- you make me laugh hun x hope your iui goes good today dh your know what is realy good xx
karen - glad you and your 3 are doing well how big are you now .........
  well i had my iui on wed which realy hurt me dont know why . yesterday had bad pains and felt urg..... didnt happen last time so hopeing its a good sign still takeing it abit easy .......   
                  love to you all suzie-wong xxxxxxx


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi,
Don't know if this is the best place to post. My name is Karen and I am just starting iui. This is my second attempt as the first one was cancelled due to problems with my womb lining. I am now on day 7 and have 1 more injection on Sunday then I am having a scan on Monday. I am very nervous and just hope my womb lining is ok this time and I have a few more follies. 

Tiggy - really sorry about your sister, that is awful news. Thinking of you and your family at this terrible time.

Wishing everyone else babydust.

Take care,
Karen


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Tiggy-     i am so so sorry

Went today for my 3rd follicle scan this cycle and the consultant seems to think there is only 1 at 14.5 and a few at 12 so has given me 1 more metotophine 75 injection to take tomorrow and i have to go back again Monday for scan number 4!! my womb lining was 7.5 if thats good? So yet again its wait and see what happens Monday and if they are going to do the basting or give up

Be back later on

Gailxxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well after waiting 1.5 hours at clinic IUI has finally happened and it wasnt as bad as I thought it was gonna be so I am feeling happy! DH washed count was 18mill!! So now I am waddling when I walk (working on the theory that less will fallout if I take small steps and keep my legs as close together as posible) and busting for a pee (its the whole falling out idea again)!! I know Im an   So now we start a shagathon! And who said romance was dead  

Tiggy - terrible news about your sister. There just isnt a bright side at all when it comes to m/c. Just make sure you are there for her. They say that when a woman looses a baby she still carries it for 9 months (I know I did) so it can take some time.  

Tripitaka & Scousemouse - thank god fellow granny wearers! I was getting seriously worried that I am terribly uncool. I dont wear grannies as such either just bikini types and I agree boxers are amazingly comfy! Oh and Tripitaka I am also pleased to see that you chose to take Jack Sparrow with you on your deserted island, my DH didnt come into the picture I spent a long time debating George Cloony, Brad Pitt or Joaquin Phoenix.

Karen - welcome, welcome. I had a womb lining emergency last night as mine was 7.5mm and after much googling discovered that viagra helps. So had this image of me hanging out in gay bars trying to buy them at 4am   Told DH and he is very excited about the posibility of getting them prescibed, but should have seen his face when I told them they would be suppositories!   Have you tried viagra therapy? I presume you take selenium etc.

Gail - grow follies grow!! Drink lots of water. Good luck for Monday.

Suzie-wong - hope its 3rd time lucky for you. 

Kissy Bear - wow are you famous!! lol, Im gonna just tell myself you are from now on anyway cause that way I can say I know celebrities. 

Saila - great news that the pain has stopped. What do you think it was? Do you dare to think of things like 'implantation'.

Hi to everyone I have missed. Gonna go and brave the loo now (Im sure I cant be the only one who thinks like this can I?) - wish me luck. 
Ba
x


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie from me.

Tiggy, I just wanted to say I was really sorry to hear about your sister.  Terrible news.  Hope that you are trying to stay positive although I can only imagine how awful this must be for you.  

Thinking of you all.



Button xxx


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello All

I hope you don't mind me joining you.  We've been referred for donor IUI and although I've been through IVF 4 times I'm absolutely terrified about IUI.  I think it's the success rates that I find scary - and the dreaded 2WW.

Can anyone suggest anything that I can do to increase the chances of success?  I've decided to try after Christmas as I need to lose weight and also get my head around the whole thing.  I've also got tickets for Take That in December and want to be able to enjoy the boys and relive my youth without worrying.

J x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tiggy ~ I am so sorry about your sister honey!!

Davis ~ I think it was too soon for implantation   although I was hoping  

J ~ Welcome and good luck with you DIUI!!  

Karen ~ Looking forward to seeing piccys!!  

Hope your all having a good weekend! I am feeling not so positive   Hoping to be cheerier tomorrow


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Yesterday was my test day and I couldn't believe my eyes when I got a BFP!!!!!  After a week of AF type pains and convincing myself that this cycle probably was going to work I really couldn't believe it.  I decided not to post yesterday but talked myself into waiting and doing another test this morning, just to double check and OMG it's there again BFP.  

Of course we're both over the moon and want to shout it from the roof tops but we're going to wait until after the first scan to tell our parents.  I've got to call my consultant in the morning to find out when this will be.  Please, please, please let everything be okay.

I have read BFP's on FF before and whilst I've been happy as it gives you hope that tx really does work, I also know it still hurts. I was a bit dubious about IUI when we first started but it really can work and I will keep hoping, wishing and praying that all you girls will have your dreams come true very soon      

I'm not looking to go anywhere so if it's okay with you all I'll still be keeping in touch to see more BFP's from this board.  

Thanks so much to all of you for your support you are an amazing bunch of people.


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

CONGRTUALTIONS Tinks!!!!!!!!!!

WOW, am so pleased fo you hun  

have a healthy and happy pregnany!!!

   

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

1, Whats the best thing you like about you my kind heart and my loyalty

2, who is your favourite actor/actress love Brad pitt (but not for his acting capabilities  sandra bullock and nicole kidman

3, whats your favourite song changes all the time, my current favourite is that one by the plain white t's - oh delilah 

4, name the best holiday you have been on our honey moon was fantastic 

5, The last time you laughed so hard was laughing at my 2 year old niece yesterday, posing for photo's, was hysterical

6, Your best tv programme love the soaps, emmerdale, eastenders, corrie etc and all the CSI's but don't really have a fav

7, The last party you went to can't remember it's been so long 

8, The last dvd you watched memiors of a gisha (sp?)

9, your favourite hobby chilling with my DH

10, what did you want to be when you was a child when you got older ........... wanted to be a lawyer but didn't work hard enough

11, what actor do you fancy so much Bradd Pitt and Keanue Reeves

12, what song did you dance to on your wedding day Follow you, follow me by Genesis

13, whats your favourite colour red

14, whats your favourite food christmas dinner

15, whats your favourite restaruant called Tai Pan or mei mei

16, whats was the last film you seen on the pictures the last star wars movies I think, has been a while!

17, do you have a pet and what pet do you have we have 4 cats

18, whats your best designer label don't really do designer labels, was never a gal to follow the crowd

19, if you could be famous actress who would you be angelina jolie just to be married to Bradd Pitt  

20, If you could be a famous pop star who would you be errrrrrrrr not sure

21, If you could live anywhere where would you live greece

22, Who was your favourite singer when you was 16 does anyone remember Transvision Vamp

23, Whats your favourite dance song errrrrrrrrrrr will get back to you on this one

24, whats the best cd you own that you listen to a lot at the moment it's the recording of the Genesis concert we went to in July

25, Have you been to the city Liverpool Yep, I live there and have done all my life!

26, what football team do you support LIVERPOOL

27, if you had to be one of thesa people who would you be 
britney spears, paris hilton , Paris Hilton I think

28, whats the longest you have been on a airplane for I am absolutely terrified of flying and I refuse to do more than 4 hours and the last time I had to be piddled before I'd get on the plane!


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

1, Whats the best thing you like about you - My energy and I'm very loyal

2, who is your favourite actor/actress - Tom Hanks

3, whats your favourite song - At the moment Stronger by Kanye West (changes all the time though)

4, name the best holiday you have been on - My honeymoon we went to Hong Kong, Australia and Fiji

5, The last time you laughed so hard - something my Dad said a couple of weeks ago mad me cry with laughter.

6, Your best tv programme - Prison Break, season 3 starts tomorrow - Yippee

7, The last party you went to - Went to a friends birthday party a few weeks back. 

8, The last dvd you watched - Last night I watched Save the last Dance. 

9, your favourite hobby - Does shopping count 

10, what did you want to be when you was a child when you got older ........... - When I was very young I wanted to be a hairdresser.

11, what actor do you fancy so much - Wentworth Miller from Prison Break 

12, what song did you dance to on your wedding day - Can't Take My Eyes Off You by Andy Williams

13, whats your favourite colour - Pink

14, whats your favourite food - Chinese

15, whats your favourite restaruant called - Just 32

16, whats was the last film you seen on the pictures - Knocked Up - It was very very funny.

17, do you have a pet and what pet do you have - I have a cat called Minky and she's a real fluff ball.

18, whats your best designer label - Donna Karan

19, if you could be famous actress who would you be - Kiera Knightly

20, If you could be a famous pop star who would you be - pass. I love to be able to sing like Leona Lewis from X factor. 

21, If you could live anywhere where would you live - Australia

22, Who was your favourite singer when you was 16 - I loved take that and before that I was besotted with New Kids on the Block (how embarassing!!!)

23, Whats your favourite dance song - Layo & Bushwacker - Love Story

24, whats the best cd you own that you listen to a lot - At the moment I'm constantly listening to Graduation by Kanye West

25, Have you been to the city Liverpool - Yes had one our the best girls nights out there about four years ago. 

26, what football team do you support - Chelsea

27, if you had to be one of thesa people who would you be britney spears, paris hilton - I think I'll pass on that one!

28, whats the longest you have been on a airplane for - Coming back from Fiji we flew home via LA with only a 3 hour stop!!


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Tinks

Great news about your BFP.  You have given me hope that IUI can work for people who have never had a BFP before.  Hope that everything will be good news at your scan.

Button xxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Tinks

    

You give us all hope


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

tiggy - so sorry to read about your sis.......

tinks - congrates ... its lovely to read about it all working for someone.. it gives us all hope!!

Well my 2ww... its been a bit weird as i didn't do the basting this month, but i have been quite chilled about it and i have actually even forgotten all about it most of the time.. i think cos of work being so busy and then thinking about my interview other things have come first... I even drank champayne on the night of my interview. Well no alcohol didn't work the first two times so sod it...

Anyway off out in a min... Good luck to all of you!!!

Nova


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi girls I'm gate crashing again

I hope all of your IUI treatments are going well  

Ba Well done on the basting good luck hun as the girls said better to have fresh than old  sending you lots of positive vibes    

Saila I hope the goings on are all good inside, good luck for testing  

Sukie


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls,
tinks-CONGRTUALTINS HUN YOU MOST BE OVER THE MOON....... THE BEST BIT IT GIVES US HOPE THAT IUI WORKES TRY AND REST AS MUCH AS YOU CAN........
nova- what day you on now........
karen- glad your doing fine hun ........
well i havent felt that right today have had tummy pains and bad legs which i dont like but im only day 18 ........ also very spoty for me do know if cyclogest makes you spoty does any one know.......
                        belucky luv suzie-wong xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks!!!!

SO many posts and so many things to add I might not have time to say it all! SO before I do, sending lots of love to everyone during the 2WW and know my fingers and toes are all crossed! Chins up and lets pray this month will be a good one!

Tiggy I am sorry to hear your sad news about your sisters baby - my love and prays for you during this difficult time! 
Tiggy~Fingers crossed for tx and basting...     Glad you like my DH dressed up or is he?  
Kissy Bear sings to Scousemouse: "I don't want your money honey, I want your love!" 
Tripitaka, Scousemouse & Davis!!! I am not impressed with the Granny Painties!!!     But I am sure they are comfortable   Granny painties - I dont know!
Saila~I hope you feel better real soon!
Tinks~Way to go girl!!!        Congratulatons!!! 
Karenphi & Hopefulinjersey~   Welcome to the site... Sending you some welcome bubbles!!!
Gail~Fingers crossed for TX    
Tripitaka~I understand how different the English language can be... Specially with the North East UK & US slang can make it difficult. Have you settled in the US? How long have you been there? Do you miss home? I hear the US have fantastic tx!
 Button!
Davis~I love you posts... They really make me smile! P.S I am NOT a celebrity... I am a dreamer though!  
 Sukie!
 Nova! Glad to hear you OK hun! Sending you lots of love!
Appleton~Glad to hear all going well!
Suziewong~Fingers crossed hun     Sorry I can't help you however if you are worried, phone your clinic and they will be able to reassure you.    
Scousemouse~Hope you like me new pic of DH dressed as Andy from Little Britain for a charity fancy dress! LOVED reading your replies to the questions - all very interesting! Don't believe you shy! Hope the hot flushes go soon and fingers crossed for this cycle! Hope you hear further tx news soon! Will email you this week to catch up!    

Me me me me me... I have to phone clinic when ready to continue next cycles of IUI but just chilling at the moment and don't feel like I am in a hurry... A week ago I text my friend to say its the first day I feel great in 3 months. I have had a lovely and relaxing week-end with my DH although on Wednesday the vet said my Kez (dog) will not make it to Christmas. So I guess we taking it one day at a time. I count my blessings everyday and am so glad I have met some fantastic people from here that have supported me with PM's and words of encouragement - THANK YOU!

Kissy Bear blows cyber kisses to all the IUI Chicks! Fingers crossed!!!
              

Love Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls  

I haven't had any symptoms this weekend.... my (.)(.) are a bit sore!!

Appleton ~ Love the bump pic!! it's gorgeous! And the cake looks delicious!

Kissybear ~ Hope you are enjoying the break and re-charging!!

Suzie ~    Good luck hon. Hope you are holding up ok on this 2ww!

Sukie ~   Thanks for the good wishes sweetie!!  

Nova ~ I had a sneaky glass of wine this 2ww too    

Tinks ~      Brilliant news I am thrilled for you sweetie!!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Saila - dont worry about drinking, I honestly believe that it wont hurt in moderation. Whatever makes you relax has gotta help. I have killer (.)(.) as well and believe its the drugs. What DPO are you now?

Appleton - wow, it must seem all so unbelievable. I remember reading your diary and how upset you were when you got a BFN but now look at you. It really gives me help when I feel down to remember how it was for you and how it all turned out.

Kissy Bear - you sound really positive, even in the face of terrible news about your dog. So sorry, they are members of the family and sickness and dead hurt just as they would for any member of your family.

Suzy-wong - my brain has completely gone so cant remember what cyclogest is. Is it progesterone pessaries? They gave me spots if thats what they are. But Im not having them for IUI I had them with IVF only.

Nova - how did the interview go? When will you find out? I have a french doctor and he told me that in France they advise preg. women to drink a glass of champagne every week or so as its good for relaxation. So you see there is always room for a glass of Champagne! 

Gail - how are you getting on? Did your follies grow?

Hopefulinjersey - if only we knew the secrets to success we would be shouting it from the roof! I think its the same as for any treatment. Take multi vitamins, eat foods to promote implantation (some say red foods, green leaf veg, brazil nuts, pineapple juice), accupuncture to relax, Zita West says no exercise (ya!!), in fact heres a link to her IVF advice but it applies to IUI: http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/assets/Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Scousemouse, Tiggy, Button, Karen and anyone else Ive missed a big hello.

I have a question I was hoping someone could help me with. HCG was Thursday, IUI was Friday but now on Monday I have suddenly gotten egg white CM. Does this just support the fact that ov has occurred? There is no way that ov could not have happened within 40 hours of HCG is there? 
Thank for your advice
Ba
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

hi ya.

I've not been on here since AF started but thanks for the kind words.  DH and i are off on hols on Friday can't wait.

1. Whats your nickname? JenJen to people at work, babe or sils from dh
2. Trainers or heels? both have a place in my life!
3. G string or granny pants? g string
4. What car do you drive? peugeot 206
5. One superpower; what would it be? time travel
6. How do you spoil yourself? dvd, chocolate and dh!
7.Favourite alcoholic drink? vodka lime and lemonade
8.What makes you angry? rude people
9.Where's your favourite city? Florence
10.Sport or sofa? sofa
11.Designer or high street? high street
12.Text or talk? talk
13. Mates or your man? man
14.What was your favourite children's book? 
15.Favourite fast food? sushi
16.Top 3 films of all time?  bridget jones diary 1 & 2, any romantic films
17.Most magical time of your life? wedding day
18.Do you speak any other language? no
19.What one thing, would you take with you on a deserted island? DH
20.You may not know it but (random fact about you).....  played the flute with James Galway at a local theatre when i was about 16

Good luck to everyone about to have IUI or on 2ww
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 7dpo the (.)(.) have calmed down completely today I don't have a single symptom.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Saila - Its been a real rollercoaster for you hasnt it! Well halfay there now, the next weeks the hardest. 

Jen - yumm sushi! Love it! Enjoy your holiday, going anywhere nice?


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone

Only tomorrow left for me now  really tempted to test now!! 

Tinks: What fab news!! Well done to you & DH.   
Saila: I've had a similar experience this time round. Hoping it means   for us!
suzie: I hope you're feeling better.
hopefulinjersey: Welcome & don't be scared. 

To all those ladies going through tx     and those on their 2ww  i hope you all get your  
take care


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi all

well my little furbaby did something lovely today!! she found a rabbit's leg on a walk and refused to put it down it was horrible!!! She was trying to eat it, so i had to try and get it out of her mouth!!!! It was way to horrid to describe, but just to say the smell!!! Well have scrubbed my hand so much and shower twice!!! bloody furbaby!!

Ba - I got the job, thats why i was on the champs!! Have really quite enjoyed this 2ww if i can say that... Infact i had to check my calendar to see when i was supposed to test... think its because i have been focusing on something else.. 

anyway good luck to us all       

Nova


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well it was Dday yesterday and OMG i had 1 follicle at 20.5 !! that was only 14.5 on Friday so    this means we are going ahead with the basting on Wednesday afternoon, they have given me the trigger to take today at 12pm and 1.15 Wednesday is when its all going to happen! yeah
Davis- it must have been all that water i was drinking over the weekend as you advised me. 

Xmaspud- fingers crossed for tomorrow sending u   

Karen- oh what lovely pics of your bump and cake OMG you are so big already you will have to keep us posted on that bump

Nova- OMG if my fur babies did that i would freak out!!! they are a whole load of mischief tho arn't they? but we wouldn't be without them would we?
i dont know what i would do without my 2 they are just fab and always willing 2 give u a cuddle

Salia-     lets hope you get your BFP 

everyone else i have missed out sending you   

Gail
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gail ~ Fantastic news  Keep drinking water!

Karen ~   Sorry I don't know why I wrote that   Why don't you change your display name?  

Xmaspud ~ Good Luck for testing    I am really tempted to test early too  

Davis ~   I was crying most of yesterday afternoon!! Hoping this week doesn't get worse!

Hope your all hanging in there! I am clinging onto my sanity for dear life


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

I feel like I've fallen behind on my posting, so I'm going to start afresh from today, which means no personals.  I'd like to say thank you to everyone for their hugs and support for my sister's miscarriage.  It meant a lot to me and my sis.  

Hi to all the new girls who've joined recently, and good luck to all those who are injecting, basting and on their 2WW.  Congratulations to Tinks, well done, I'm really pleased for you.

As for me, I had a very painful ovulation on Sunday/Monday so I'm now officially on my 2WW.  My sister is rooting for me, as usual, which makes me feel guilty cos of what she's been through.  But she says she wants me to get pg this month so she can give me all the rich tea biscuits she'd bought as she'd started to feel sick before she miscarried.  She doesn't want them to go to waste.  Bless her!

Take care everyone

Txx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a new girl (please don't nick my dinner money) and have popped over from the Clomid board as I've come to the end of my Clomid Cycles - all BFN and meeting with consultant on Thursday to discuss IUI/IVF. 

Right - Advice needed girls

If I start IUI soon then I'm a bit worried about work. You see my boss and the powers that be don't know anything about me ttc, so far all my appointments are 7.30am so I don’t miss work. If I do have the odd late appointment then I just say its for the GP or dentist.

But with IUI I want to be able to take a couple of days off after each basting to give myself the best chance. Loads of conflicting info on whether to take it easy or carry on as normal? So I’m going to have to come clean.

I don’t have enough holiday to take it as paid hol – but I have no idea how they will react to me asking for the time off. 
Do you think I can push for it to be considered as ‘Sickness’ as I won’t be fit for work.
Perhaps the hospital will sign me off.

My job isn’t particularly physical but it can be stressful and the commute to work on the underground is definitely stressful as any Londoner will confirm!

Have any of you been in similar dilemma?
Appreciate any advice you can give me - and of course I wish all you lovely IUI girls loads and loads of       

Sorry for me me me post but I'm a bit all over the place at the moment with the thought of moving to more invasive treatment. oooh be gentle with me!

Essex Girlie


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Essex Girlie

Welcome to the IUI board.  And well done for getting through clomid hell!!

I don't actually get basting cos I'm getting ovulation induction (the same drug protocol as IUI but without the basting ... instead of basting I'm told when to have BMS).  Obviously I've not needed time off after basting so I can't answer that part of the question for you.  However, I have taken time off work for no real reason other than I've not wanted to be too tired whilst going through treatment.  I've self certified and told wee porkies about why I've been off.  I've had a couple of made up migranes and a made up stomach bug.  I'm now on my last ovulation induction cycle and IVF is my next step.  I fully intend to try and get through that without telling anyone at work so I'll be inventing lots of illnesses.  My sister has just done a round of IVF and she didn't want IVF to show up on her work records so her GP gave her a line for some weird ailment which actually meant headaches and high blood pressure as she was feeling stressed without calling it stress (cos she didn't want stress on her record either).  I'll try and remember to ask her what her Dr signed her off with.

Take care

Txx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Having a bad day at work so no personals - sorry  

Just wanted to say I've got my fingers crossed for you all and welcome to the newbies.

I am having a scan tomorrow, hopefully there'll be one or two follies!

Hope you are all well and I hope to catch up with all the threads once work is a little more chilled out.

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Essex Girlie - I checked with my sis and her Dr signed her off with 'Autonomic Disfunction'.  Sounds like it's made up, eh?!!

Scousemouse - sorry to hear you're having a bad day at work.  Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Txx


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie to say thanks for the support   

Good luck to all those who are testing 

And those who are having tx/scans etc  

I hope to have good news tomorrow.  

Bye for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

arrived today. I am absolutely devastated


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Salia- Oh no i am so sorry, try and hang in there and keep your chin up


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh Salia I'm so sorry, sending you a big  

Take care of yourself, love Tinks xxx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Saila - I'm sorry sorry hun. 
My advice is always to just give your self a day to be as miserable as you like. Eat ice cream, drink wine   and just wallow in it. Its good to get it out of your system and I think for all of us each AF that arrives is almost like grieving for the baby that never was.  

Of course the one condition of being miserable for a day, is that tomorrow you have to get up and be positive   and look forward to the next cycle. Its hard I know but we'll get there.    

My nurse said to me (when I was having a v. bad day) - just think of it as a journey. There will be a baby at the end of the journey but for some of us our journeys are longer and more difficult than for others. The thing with journeys is that you never know whats around the next corner.

Any way - I hope your feeling better soon girl
Sending you loads of  

Tiggy - thanks for the 'Autonomic Disfunction' - that would send my Boss running a mile!    Definitely one to consider. 

Scousemouse - loads of     for your scan today

Essex G


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Well girls today is D-Day i am having the basting done at 1.15pm and am so scared, this is my first go and im not quite sure what to expect.
Dh is having to go and do the 5 fingered shuffle at 11am this morning so we have been having a little girlie playground banter about that.

What am i to expect? is it sore? will i bleed? should i rest for the rest of the day afterwards? oh no im scared


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi ladies

I know how you feel saila, i've tested and its  . I can't believe it. I had convinced myself that it had worked this time.Keep crying every 2 minutes  When will it be our turn? What can i do to make it work?? I would love to hear any advice.

Xmaspud


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Xmaspud - So sorry to hear your news  .  I know how upsetting and frustrating it is as we've been ttc for 3yrs and all I would say was my last cycle of IUI I made some real changes.  I always ate a healthy diet but I love my red wine and tea/coffee.  I totally cut out the caffeine and did not drink at the being of the cycle, I only allowed my self to have a couple of glass on my 2ww as I think that a little of what you like doesn't hurt.  My main thing for the last cycle was acupuncture and I am convinced that this had a helping had with my BFP.  I was told by my therapist to eat lots of green leafy veg, only eat warm home cooked food and to eat as much fruit and veg which is dark in colour and to also eat lots of protein.  I also had the usual pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  Take care of yourself xxx

I've got my first scan on the 10th October.  Knew that it wouldn't be sooner be was kind of hoping it would as I'm driving myself   already.  A big thank you to everyone for the kind messages.  I know I've still got a long way to go so for know I'm trying to take it easy. I've now got everything crossed that my scan is all okay on the 10th and of course I will keeping everything crossed and keep wishing for BFP's for all you girls.  

Sending you all lot of love  and . 

Tinks xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry ♀saỉla♀  & Xmaspud   to you both.

Take it easy on yourselves and give yourself a treat or two today, keep your chin up!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Saila & Xmaspud - yes dont try to think about it too much, there is nothing that you could have done to make it work that you didnt try to do, put it down to a trial run for the tx that will work this next cycle. Big big love to you both  

Essex Girl - nice to see you on here, everyone is lovely. Good luck tomorrow with your appointment.

Gail - how are you? Hope your resting up and feeling well. Sorry I didnt reply before your appointment time but in answer I had some spotting for 3 days afterwards. Anyway now the really bad part starts - life with your brain working overtime. Good luck  

Nova - your being very cool, obviously all that BMS this month has had a good effect  

Scousemouse - kill, kill, kill!   Yeah lets find a rooftop and AK47 together and let of some steam!   I am sooo peed off as well - its the hormones! How did the scan go?

Tripitaka - where are you? Thanks for your reply to my post about insemination delay by the way, but please come back and chat.

Tinks - hmm, men hey. If you think yours is bad let me just say meet mine! Whilst every other girl seems to have the most caring bloke Ive got one with the EQ of a lettuce leaf! (he was drunk everyday for a week before basting - my fault I drove him to it, didnt come with me on the day, then went to a party that night after basting leaving me to look after DS on my own and get up at 6am the next day!) Im sure that if you tell him that you are 'scared' the sensitive caveman in him will show its face and he will want to protect you. If not get a friend to go with you, but dont go alone if you arent comfortable with it.

Suzy-wong - hows things with you? Are you coping with the 2ww? Fingers crossed as test day must be round the corner for you.  

Well I am so sad today, feeling very emotional. I have a heavy feeling in my tummy and keep getting stabbing pains behind my bellybutton. Anyone else had this 5DPO? Please dont say it might be implantation unless you really think it is as I cant live with myself afterwards! You know that I have a pretty dry sense of humour, well it seems that it has gotten me into trouble on one of the boards and this has caused me no end of sadness. Have you ever felt like you've been taken the wrong way? And have you ever felt like some of the boards are well abit 'clicky'. Its a shame because I dont know about you but if I dont laugh I will seriously cry when I take a look at the way my lifes panning out. God - see I told you Im emotional today!!
Ba
x


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Ba- how on earth could you have offended anyone? God we all have to laugh or we'd just bawl all the time. Its the only way to stop yourself going  

Do you want me to go over and 'sort them out'   

  

Don't worry about it too much, lets not forget most of us on this website are a mass of conflicting hormones and emotions - not a winning combination for harmony and peace even in the friendliest of places.

Essex G


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tinks - if my post doesnt make any sense at all its because it was meant for a girl on another thread!! Sorry heads all over the place and I got confused!!  
Sorry  

Essex Girl - thanks hun, but Nix volunteered first! Must be something about you Essex Girls - but I like it  
Ba
x


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Ba, and everyone else here.

I'm so sorry to have been AWOL for so long.  It's impossible to catch up and keep up with you all and I feel terrible I've not replied to everyone about their situations lately.    I haven't been posting much at all cos I keep intending a lengthy catch up posting to give support to everyone individually but I just haven't been able - really busy here since the move and been feeling totally      by the clomid despite having initially thought it hadn't affected me at all... HOW WRONG WAS I??   My cycle seems to have gone all screwy too - I have no idea what's happening with me physically or mentally now  - it's all very confusing somehow (well, more than usual  ).  
If it makes any of you feel better I have been reading when I can and reaching out to you all (in a virtual way) with big hugs and posivibes galore.  


And Ba, I can't believe you 've been misconstrued or misunderstood.  I guess we all get a bit whacky at times on here but you have to keep it real and have a laugh don't you?  There's no point in folk getting all precious about it... Fruit loop city otherwise!    Try not to let it upset you
- we all still love ya!  

I'm so thrilled for you Tinks - a beautiful shiny silver lining on the thunder cloud of IUI.     Fingers crossed everything works out wonderfully for you - keep us in the know pleeease!  

Oh and Karen - I loved the pic of your blooming belly... beautiful.  Hope all is well with you and the triplets.

It goes without saying I'm so very sorry about the bad news you gals have been getting here - too much AF and not enough BFPs by far... tides are gonna turn mind and then we'll all be awash with good news.          

Well, I have to run - take care poppets. Have a paddy  , have a weep  , get confused  , go a bit nuts   but when all that's done, get positive again  and wait for the   to do it's work.  It WILL happen for us all one day.

Hugs all round
T x


----------



## frannyt (Nov 15, 2006)

Saila & xmaspud Im so sorry to here your news,I know how you both must feel,Ive had 3 failed IUIs,im now on my 4th

      Take care   

      Francine xx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Davis hun, hope you're feeling better now    love your idea of the AK47 on the rooftops!!!!!!!!!!!!

scan was ok, one little follie at 16.5mm, start POAS tomorrow  

This is defo my last IUI, tis written in my notes that if this one fails (really hope not) then IVF is next!

Don't want to move from here though so does anyone mind if I still post?  IVF is such a sccarey thought  

Tripitaka I love your positiveness, hope your right about more BFP's !!!

Tinks06 take good care of yourself hun, hope 10th Oct comes around quickly for you!

Gail1982 how'd it go today?  Hope it was ok for you, good luck for 2ww

A big   to anyone I've missed, was gonna do a big long list but my DH just shouted my tea is ready (only just got in form work)

   for everyone

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls,
davis- how could you upset anyone your lovely ha..........
gail- hope basting went well 
saila-im so sorry hun didnt think the which was due yet......  
tiggy-your sister sounds lovely bless her..........
scousemouse- hope your feeling better big hug......
tinks- good luck with your scan.....
karen- you look lovely..... hope your copeing ok .....
well im so so day 21 today so another week to go finding it hard to cope with nomal things have had a few tummy pains which i dont like and have been tired moor      
      lots of luv suzie-wong xxxxxxx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Went for the casting today and it was horrible! the speculam hurt as they put it in and then they couldnt get the catheter through my cervix so they place DH little ones into the cervix and not through. It did hurt which i wasnt expecting has anyone else had this?? or am i just a wimp 

Honestly i have had 4 internal scans through this cycle and  they are fine but this really did become very very uncomfortable. 

Sorry about the me me me post 

Hope everyone is well.
gail
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hello IUI girles,
sorry Saila for witch showing up, congrats to Tink  

Just wanted to tell you all ( being a former IUI girl - 4 in total!!!   ) that IVF is not that scary, and not much different to IUI, I havent had EC yet which to me is prob the scariest bit, but it'll be a breeze...lots of sedation hee hee   

good luck everyone


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Really sorry to hear the BFN news.... cuddles to you both......

BA- really sorry that someone has misunderstood you.. I know what thats like i also have a quite saracastic sense of humour and people can take me the wrong way at times.  And yea I think i am being "cool" this time, I actually had to work out what day i was on of my 2ww yesterday!! i think i might try this again next month if i dont get my bfp!! 

Well hello to everyone and good luck to us all.....  Think i might go to bed and dream of good things.....

Nova


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello again,

Just popped online for a quickie (ooerr!! ) and saw *Gail * has had such a bad time of it with her basting. Fingers crossed dropping the swimmers off at the doorstep means they're invited in to the snug very soon. Sounds like you need a hug my dear  and maybe a great big bowl of Vermont's finest... Ben & Jerry's ice cream that is... sending you huge dollops of Turtle Soup (my current fave flavour) topped with extra lashings of    for success despite your discomfort.

Oh, and btw I have plenty of that special treatment to go round everyone feeling the need.  

Good luck y'all and talk again soon,
T x


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just got back from consultant appt and its official – I have come to the end of my Clomid journey. Turns out that Clomid didn’t stand much chance of working for us as I have a hormone imbalance and DH has lazy swimmers. Neither of which showed up on the tests we did 18 months ago before going onto Clomid!   Arghhh!

Anyway I have now been put forward for IUI but have to go on the waiting list so probably wont’ happen til Spring 2008. Seems a long way off but I think me and DH probably need a break from ttc – obviously we’ll keep on with the   but it feels like the pressure’s off for a few months.

The only thing worrying me now is my age – I’ll be heading for 37 by the time I get IUI and if that doesn’t work it looks like IVF won’t be an option until I’m 38! Can’t believe we’ve been trying since I was 32/33 it seems like its all happening to someone else sometimes.

Any how I will still keep popping onto the website now and again to see how you’re all doing but I won’t be posting daily as I really do want to try and forget about fertility stuff at least until after Christmas. At least I get to drink again without feeling guilty!

I really do wish you all the best girls, and I'll look foward to joining you all next year as an IUI pin cushion.

           

Essex Girlie


----------



## xmaspud (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all f.f.

Just a note to thank all of you for your wonderful replies me & dh are going 2 take a break for a month or 2. We just exhausted ( all for the wrong reasons1 ) we are going to give acupuncture a try though, can't do any harm. If anyone can recommend 1, we live south kent.cheers.

Good luck to everyone having tx,basting,scans,in 2ww etc  

Gail: I couldn't walk either after basting 'cus i had 4 follies aspirated without sedation, ouch!!!!!! and i have a "kinky cervix" are you jealous girls?   Take it easy & rest! 

Dh & i are having a few days away so bye for now.


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Xmaspud & Essex Girl - good luck with your break, enjoy a drink and generally chill and hopefully you will be one of the few who come back with the miracle story of a natural BFP!

Kizzymouse - I was reading one of your old 2ww diaries and found links to moon card readings. I got a 'changes card' on a full moon (mother moon). It said that it would take months to see the result of how my fate was shaped at this time to my advantage. I read this as 9 months!! But its not to be.

Gail - sorry IUI was so painful, do you have and inverted cervix or something like that? Did they give you a reason at all? I know its not what you want to hear but I didnt feel a thing when it came to basting but the duck bill bit kinda hurt and there was alot of blood at the time. How you feeling now? 

Suzy-wong - hope you coping now that you are heading for the home stretch so to speak?

Scousemouse - whats going on? Have you been basted yet? I dont know what POAS means so am in the dark.

Nova - what day are you on at the moment? Good luck for test date.

Tripitaka - we dont have that flavour ice-cream, at least I havent seen it. Still I think I heard somewhere that ice cream is good for ttc so if ever we needed and excuse!

Well girls I have been very naughty and tested   I just wanted to see if the HCG was out of my system yet (well thats what Im telling myself anyway). Anyway its only 7dpo but it was a big fat negative! So yep the HCG is out of my system. Of course there is still a chance that it will turn into a BFP, late implantation and all that but hey there was always a 90% chance this wasnt gonna work so the realist in me can see the writing on the wall. Im disappointed but not suprised or upset. I think the crying will only hit me next week, because if theres a glimmer of hope we cling to it dont we, otherwise we wouldnt be doing IUI at all! 

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie again cause I'm chocka block with work  

Davis, how are you hun?  hope your feeling better now and not so   POAS - pee on a stick, in my case a Ovilation Predictor Kit.  Got a + this morning and going for basting tomorrow at 12pm    Keep your chin up hun, implantation can take upto 14 days I was told so there's still hope    

Am so glad its turned out its at the weekend cause at least I get to rest for a day and a half afterwards cause work really is manic at the mo.

Karen, thanks hun for all your continued support - very much appreciated!

Kisseybear - where are you?  Hope you are well hun!

scousemouse
xxx

Hope everyone else are ok, will catch up at somepoint over the weekend, but in the meantime


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

I've been on holiday and so haven't posted in ages. We went on holiday when our 2nd cycle of IUI failed last month and the break did us good. I'm now on my third attempt and taking my Pregnyl tonight and insemination on Sunday morning, so send me those positive vibes ladies....


   and   to everyone


----------



## Tinks06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just a quick one today to see how all you girls are.

Scousemouse - Good luck for tomorrow hun  and make sure you rest up this weekend xx

Ba- I did have a chuckle to myself the other day when reading your post I thought you were meaning someone else    I can't believe someone has taken your humour the wrong way.  I think we all need to keep a sense of humour throughout tx, to keep each other smiling and laughing.  Oh well their loss if they can't see that.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way   

Salia, Xmaspud & Essex Girl - hope you're all okay and taking care of yourselves.  

Gail - My first IUI treatment was quite uncomfortable.  I was so tense that I managed to break the first speculum      Hope you're okay now.

Karen - It must be amazing to see your bump growing and to know that your 3 LO's are tucked up nicely in there.

Tripitaka - I love Ben & Jerry's ice cream but I've never seen the Turtle Soup flavour over here.  My favourite is Phish Food - yummy.  Hope you're settling into your new house okay.

Nova - How's the 2ww au natural treating you.  Sounds like you're pretty relaxed about it which can only be a good thing  

Suzie-wong - Sending you lots of    for next week.

Stellamcg - Hope you had a good holiday. Good luck for Sunday,s ending you lots of       vibes for this cycle.

A big   to everyone I've missed.  I hope you're all taking good care of yourselves.  Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and waiting for basting    .  Have a fab weekend everyone.

Love Tinks xxx


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Just about to start IUi at beginning of Nov, been told im top of the list but due to misleading information from doctor we need to wait on hubby handing in his specimin when we were told we could do that on my first appointment so pretty gutted as we have waited almost 2 month for his appointment


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

BA - the moon cards are great arent they!!
Oh no! You were reading my diaries, they were ramblings of a mad woman!!    , I will be doing one for IVF too god knows what that will be like!!  

I'm paranoid about everything ha ha   Had first scan today, and this is follie newsflash:

RHS = 19mm, 15mm,14mm, 3 x <10mm
LHS = 13mm, 13mm, 10mm

So potentially 9 follies just now, gotta keep stabbing and jabbing and go for next scan Monday. hope all the lil blighters have grown!!  

Dont give up yet hun 7 days is waaaaaaaaaay to early to test, implantation wont happen until 10-12 days or so!!   

Hope all you iui girls are doing fine


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Went for basting yesterday so am officially on 2ww!!!!!

It went ok, apparantly I have a narrow outer cervix which make things a tad difficult and they ended up scratching my cervix which resulted in a bleed for a while afterwards.  Spent all day on the couch watching t.v. and today we're going to my MIL's for dinner so loads of rest for me  

Hope you are all having a great weekend!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Have been trying to keep up with your posts but haven't logged on everyday so it's quite hard!

Saila and Xmaspud, sorry to hear that AF arrived for you both.  We need a few more BFP's on here.  Saila, I know that yours turned up a lot earlier than you were expecting.  Were you using any kind of Progesterone support?  I used Cyclogest pessaries and for the first time ever I managed to make it to 14 days post basting so maybe you should ask your clinic about them.  My clinic prescribes them as course as they said that taking the other hormones at the start of your cycle could mean that everything is a bit messed up so they use them to help get you through the 2ww.  Obviously getting through the 2ww doesn't mean that you will get a BFP but at least it will help.

Tiggy hope that you are doing OK.

There are just so many people to keep up with I think I would be here all day with personals so good luck to all of you girls who are due for basting soon and also those of you who are due to test.  I know there are a few of you that the 2ww is nearly over.  Good Luck!!

My AF arrived today, a week early.  Was supposed to be starting another cycle again this month but the timings are all wrong for me now as DH is away in 2 weeks time.  Never mind nothing I can do, will just have to wait ANOTHER month!!

Good luck everyone.  

Button xxx

P.S. Ba, 7 days is way too early to test!  Hoping your second go is a BFP!  I think I must be one of the only people who could quite happily not test ever, I hate it... too stressful. xx


----------



## Tripitaka (Aug 3, 2007)

Hello my lovelies.

I'm sorry for being rubbish but I'm going to have to leave you to it for a wee while.  I'm feeling kinda out of control at this end and struggling to keep up with everything that's going on so I'm gonna float off before I flounder and drag you all down with me.      Clomid or just me I wonder??  

Thanks for being such a great support these last weeks. I'll be back when I'm my usual happy self again and can offer more support and cheeriness to y'all.

Take care and wishing you LOTS and lots of luck with all your endeavours in the meantime.   

T x


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls,
scousemouse- glad basting went ok yesterday sounds like you had a bit of a time babe xxxxx
button- so sorry af arrived so early big hugs its so hard xxxxxxx
tripitaka- so sorry your down life so hard big hugs and you dont have to go anywere your always welcome here xxxxxx
davis - how are you copeing 
karen-how you and your 3 doing fine i hope 
  well im so so finding it hard now on day 25 and just dont know how its going to end up dread going to the loo and know the next few days are going to be even harder my mum says i should know which upset me x just realy hope its are time as even treatment it just gets harder.....
                        goodluck everyone
                                suzie-wong xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2b1975 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there
Just wanted to make a quick intro, I'm Helen - been around on some of the other boards but thought I'd visit here since I got my apt through for DI treatment.  Going to Ninewells in October (29th).

Anyone else been there for treatment?  Would love to hear of others experiences.

Hope you're all having a good Monday!


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

First of all my head has been all over the place lately. Do you find this side effect? Its like invasion of the body snatchers and this dipsy, tearful bimbo has taken over. Very strange. So Tinks got comments for someone on another board completely and I did the school run in my slippers accidently (and got caught out) and spent a day with my top on inside out (know one told me and it was obvious), etc, etc.

Kizzymouse - So test date for you is 14th? Is that a Sunday? What do you do about starting your next cycle if its a negative. Please dont take this the wrong way, its just that I felt myself ov on a Saturday after basting so think I might get af then and am trying to work out how scans and ordering drugs etc works when test day is on a weekend? but if you purchase them before a/f and its BFP then you dont get your money back for the drugs! Anyway what I really mean is good luck   I love your diaries, they are such a help when you are symptom spotting. You also get to realise that you are not the first woman to be completely symptom neurotic and knicker checking obsessed  

Suzy-wong - its hard when so much rides on it, isnt it. Still you have made it to day 26 now so only 2 days left! I really wish that we all could get BFP's I really do. Thinking of you  

Helen - welcome to the board. Im at Guys in London so cant offer anything in regard to Ninewells. Im also on my first IUI (kinda, I had it before but that was 5 years ago) and am just going through the motions waiting for IVF (or so it seems today). Good luck, really hope it all pans out for you.  

Tripitaka - dont go away because you are down, thats exactly when you need all the support from us! Besides I am such a miserable cow for 2 weeks of every month, Ok so its 3 weeks of every month  - but anyway I would hate to be the only one who was derranged and depressed on here  

Button - I am a test addict. But I have a very good reason. I have been ttc for nearly a decade and gave up testing as it was too stressful. I have PCOS and never use to get regular a/f, infact a/f would come about 3 or 4 times a year. So after my DS was born (IVF) I never had a period and thought nothing of it, until I m/c at 4 months!! Now Im an addict and want to know as early as possible so I can do everything possible to avoid m/c again.   I know but ho hum. What does your DH do? I dream up such romatasised lives for you all. Your DH is either working on an oil rig at sea or fighting terrorists in Afganistan in my mind.

Carole-ann - so sorry to hear that you have been given the run around. Thats terrible treatment. I have to say that we didnt have to give a sample until basting day BUT DH gave samples 6 months earlier and we have been with the same clinic for years. Have you thought about asking for provera so you can start sooner? I was given this before to start tx but maybe because I dont ov regularly? Good luck  

Nova - when is your test date?

Ahh, Im freezing! Sitting at home working with no heating. So I know that I have asked this before but Im asking again as I really need a reply. Has anyone had these symptoms throught their 2ww before: constant pulling cramps and heaviness everyday since basting and sore (.)(.) everyday. It just hasnt gone since basting. It has to be a reaction to/side effect of the drugs as I tested a BFN during that time but it is strange that it is every single day of the 2ww. Is this common

Going to make tea to warm my hands up - decaf of course  
Ba
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ba, I think you are reading an old IUI diary of mine hun  
My EC is booked for Wednesday for first IVF, I have 7 follies over 20mm and lining of 12.7mm!!!     

7 is my lucky number!!     

I am just going to go and start a 2 WW diary for my IVF now.

when's test day for you hun? Sending you lots of


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

I dont ovulate at all getting rather worried though as ive been bleeding every day since June, the chlomid im sure i was up to 150 or 200 cant quite remember and showed no signs, DH handed in his sample over a year ago but they want it again, just the wrong information makes you loose hope sometimes


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Carole-ann - hey my sisters name is Carole (the 'e' is v important to her) and Im Barbara-ann (yes I was named after the Beach Boys song). So we are kinda similar. Anyway, I dont want to scare you but I had spotting everyday for months like you and the Dr said it was cervical erosion (caused by either hormonal imbalance or precancerous cells) and I had to have them cauterised. Have you seen someone about yours? If not dont just presume its all part of the IF battle and go see a Dr to be sure. 
I also dont ov but have found that clomid and metformin did make me ov. If you have PCOS ask to go onto metformin if you arent already. I have never had a side effect to it at all and am on 1500mg but Im either that messed up I need it or just v lucky. Not sure which? 
Anyway it sounds like you clinic are the sort that needs a mighty rocket up their   in order to show any degree of 'duty of care'. Ive found the best way to deal with that sort of situation is to be sure of what you want before you speak with them and then get pushy. It goes against your nature but the sad fact is it works.  

Kizzymouse - yep it was a very old diary. I have read every IUI 2ww diary on the site. Am I sad or what?   Anyway will go and read your new diary this month - good luck  

Suzy-wong - how you holding out? Thinking of you and wishing you so much    

Well nearly tested again this morning but DH stopped me. I just have to wait and take my mind off it. Easier said than done!
Ba
x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

Was on metformin as well but made me really ill been at the hospital and docs many times about the bleeding as its like a full blown period all all times, I have PCOS and endemetriosis, Babara Ann you are right the e is very important.


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

This is just a sneaky wee message cos I'm really busy at work, so I've no time for personals I'm afraid.  

I'm now over half way through my 2ww (testing on Sunday).  I had really bad AF pains on Saturday night (they woke me up) and then I had nothing until last night when I had brief but bad AF pains.  Today I've no pains.  Weird!

Someone on here talked about the Instead cup a while ago, so I bought myself a pack.  They're like wide but short condoms and I inserted them after BMS to keep all the little swimmers from falling out.  They can be kept in for up to 12 hours.  I found them really easy to insert, although totally disgusting to take back out again.  They were great, I didn't lose any swimmers when I went to the loo, I even did an exercise class with one in and didn't lose a drop.  

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww, undergoing basting and doing injections/tx.  

Take care

Txx


----------



## Nova (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi everyone

well my natural iui month is over AF arrived on Sunday, so started my last proper cycle again.  Started my injections today (day3) and scan on Friday (day6).  Thinking of trying Reiki or something like that this time, well its my last IUI on the NHS so thought i might try... Anyone had Reiki??

Nova


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*This is a very special message for Tripikata!*

Sorry to hear you feeling down! When you down it is the most important time to talk to others. This site is not only for good times but most important bad times!

Sending you loads of love, kisses and cyber cuddles for someone very special!

Clomid makes you feel extremely down hun, try and recognise those feelings and also raise questions to those who have been there - they can help you feel that its not just you! In life we have our ups and downs too but coping with infertility on top of these issues can cause us challenges we would of normally been able to cope with!

I have PM'd you too in case you do not get this message however I am sorry to have only read the boards today knowing you wanted some support last week!

          
        

Love and special home-made cuddles just for you,
Kissy Bear
xXx

To all the IUI chicks on 2 weeks wait - fingers crossed!


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, well i tested early this moring because lost same old blood soon as i got up.... im day 28. but clinc says test on day 30. well it was NEG so its all over for me........... again that was my 3 iui ive been crying like ababy    
just realy hoped it was are time cyle was diffrent than last times so hoped it was good sign.......... i feel so down realy feel like ive let dh down and my little girl whos 10 and know what was going on this time i know im very lucky to have her but how do you tell her it hasnt worked when she longs to me abig sis ... and even her getting angry towards other preg women like family and freinds who just fall like that...... thanks for all your help over the last few weeks when af arrives well start my last go of iui.............
                              suzie-wongxxxxxxx


----------



## Button76 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Suzie Wong and Nova - Really sorry to hear that i was bad news for you two.  I hope that you are both OK.  

Tiggy - Hope you are OK, not long for you now.  It's not over until the red lady sings and remember that AF pains can mean good news as well as bad (altthough I know it is all to easy to just focus on the bad!)  

Ba - Not long for you either, hope you are staying away from those wee sticks!  In answer to your question about what DH does, he doesn't work on an oil rig or the army.  He works in Financial Services, how dull is that!!  He was going away for the weekend for someone's birthday but has decided to cancel it (without any pressure from me) so we can do IUI this month.   

Tripikata - I really hope you come back to us.  As Kissy Bear says very well this is the place that can give you support you need when you are feeling down.  I know that sometimes you just want to be on your own which is fine but sometimes sharing your hurt with people who understand your pain exactly really helps.  Big Hugs for you and I hope that you are feeling a little better.    

Hi Helen - welcome to the board.  Good luck for your impending  cycle.  Make sure you keep us posted.

Kissy Bear - I haven't read your post on the IUI turned IVF board but I see that you have 3 eggs from your collection.  Fingers crossed for getting them all fertilised.   

Scousemouse - Hope you are OK and the 2ww isn't driving you crazy yet.  

Saila - where are you?  Hope you are OK.

Hi to everyone else especially all the pregnant ladies.  You are the ones that keep our hopes alive.

After saying that we weren't going to try again this month DH has now cancelled his trip away.  After spotting for a few days my official 1st day of AF is today.  Went for my scan this morning and my cyst has gone but I have been told that I have mild polycystic ovaries which I have never been told before.  Not going to worry about it too much just another thing to add to the list!  Start Menopur on Friday.

Good Luck everyone.  Thinking of you all.

Button xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113582.0


----------

